# FSC Activation Code



## niko14 (Nov 1, 2012)

ok i have a Sirius FSC activation code for my F10 M5. How do i go about activating it ?

Assuming i do the following: Esys comfort mode and use upgrade FSC ??? what VO do i specify ?

Any direction appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

niko14 said:


> ok i have a Sirius FSC activation code for my F10 M5. How do i go about activating it ?
> 
> Assuming i do the following: Esys comfort mode and use upgrade FSC ??? what VO do i specify ?
> 
> Any direction appreciated.


Well, that is the basic idea, but only the tip of the iceberg.

When you got your SAT Radio FSC Code, you should have received 3 files:

e.g. xxxxxxx_006F0001.xml
e.g. xxxxxxx_006F0001.der (FSC Code Certificate)
e.g. xxxxxxx_006F0001.fsc (FSC Code)

E-Sys => Options => Settings => FSC Tab => Certificate Field:

Load FSC Code Certificate (e.g. xxxxxxx_006F0001.der)

E-Sys => Comfort Mode => FSC => FSC Field:

Load FSC Code (e.g. xxxxxxx_006F0001.fsc. The FSC Code file must first be Base 64 Decoded or else E-Sys can not read it. (Use B64Dec for Decoding - http://4mhz.de/b64dec.html).

FA Field: Select "Read FA" to use cars current VO.

Parameter Fields: (Example for Sat Radio FSC Code and CIC):

Diagnostic Address (hex) = 63 (99 in Decimal for HU_CIC; I think the same for HU_NBT)
Application Number (dec) = 111 (6F in Hexidecimal - In FSC File Name, e.g xxxxxxx_006F0001.fsc)
Base Variant = HU_CIC (CIC module name, e.g. HU_CIC, HU_NBT, etc.) 
Upgrade Index = 1 (In FSC File Name, e.g xxxxxxx_006F0001.fsc))

Select "Upgrade FSC" to Import and Activate FSC Code.

Select "Check FSC Status", and you should see:

----------
AppID 111
UpgradeIndex 1
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus accepted
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------


----------



## izen (Jul 23, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well, that is the basic idea, but only the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> When you got your SAT Radio FSC Code, you should have received 3 files:
> 
> ...


My 216 FSC has arrived in the form of 3 files of xxxxxxx_00830001.xxx.

Its AppID is deduced as HEX 83 (DEC 131).

. is Base Variant EPS? Diagnostic address?

. upgrade index will be "1". since there is no prior 216 FSC in the car before, for this initial importation, do I still use "Upgrade FSC" instead of "Write FSC" or "Update FSC"?

. when do we use "Write FSC" , "Update FSC"

. when do we use the .xml file?

thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

izen said:


> My 216 FSC has arrived in the form of 3 files of xxxxxxx_00830001.xxx.
> 
> Its AppID is deduced as HEX 83 (DEC 131).
> 
> ...


With EPS, I do not know if it is Imported and Activated in CIC or EPS Module, as my car does not require FSC Code for it.

Just use "Upgrade FSC" as I wrote.

The .xml version is not used with E-Sys, rather it is used for Importing and Activating with ISTA/P.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm not sure why E-Sys just don't use the XML file though, as it contains both the FSC and the certificate


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TokenMaster said:


> I'm not sure why E-Sys just don't use the XML file though, as it contains both the FSC and the certificate


True, but that's just how it is. It can only process the .fsc file Base 64 Decoded.


----------



## izen (Jul 23, 2013)

glad to report the 216 fsc import and activation was just done.

added VO 216 first and then fsc check, DME[?] and EPS showed up missing FSC along with retrofit HU_NBT.

after fsc upgrade, in EPS, FSCStatus accepted, but FSCCertStatus unknown.

started engine, the steering became very light at low speed. that should be the feel of servotronic. [my previous car was e46, guess no servotronic with it so i can't really tell the difference.]

rechecked fsc, EPS gone, leaving only retrofit HU_NBT there.

Thanks Shawn and others here for the help. This has essentially saved me eur 200 activation fee as the local dealer insists only to sell the fsc code to me with the bundled activation service.

The local dealer was still telling me yesterday they were negotiating with Munich, trying to bend the rule for me after I protested. While frustrated, I just decided to buy the code from another dealer from Germany and it arrived today.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Glad it worked for you.


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

What is the fsc code?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Seaisfreedom said:


> What is the fsc code?


FSC Code for what? I don't understand your question.


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

are there many fsc code? for example if i'd like add 6NK or another option in FA......do i need the FSC code?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Seaisfreedom said:


> are there many fsc code? for example if i'd like add 6NK or another option in FA......do i need the FSC code?


Yes, there are many FSC Codes, but Bluetooth does not have one, so you do not have to worry about it.


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

how many FSC code? thanks i'd like study about coding


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Seaisfreedom said:


> how many FSC code? thanks i'd like study about coding


Way too many to list, but the primary ones you are most likely to encounter are Navigation Application, Navigation Enabler, Navigation Map, Voice Control, Satellite Radio, BMW Apps, Speed Limit Information, and Night Vision.

We discussed the BMW Apps one already...


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

mmm....navigation map and BMW Apps are important for me. what are speed limit information and night vision?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Seaisfreedom said:


> mmm....navigation map and BMW Apps are important for me. what are speed limit information and night vision?


Vehicle Options:

S611A BMW Night Vision
S8THA SPEED LIMIT INFO

You can read about them on BMW's website.


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

to activate active beam what i need?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Seaisfreedom said:


> to activate active beam what i need?


What "beam"?


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

when the xeno light turn with the car


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

excuse me, i wrong......BMW Adaptive Light


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Seaisfreedom said:


> when the xeno light turn with the car





Seaisfreedom said:


> excuse me, i wrong......BMW Adaptive Light


S524A Adaptive Headlights requires no FSC Code. So, add the AHL Hardware and code the car if you want.


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

many thanks for your support.....it's very important for me. write you later for another option. thanks


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

in new price guide of bmw f20 there is write new option 6NS and there isn't 6NK. do you know it?


----------



## economi$t (Nov 11, 2013)

who knows how to activate the Navi cic to e series with fsc code files without ista


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

Shawn, I found different parameters settings for esys when extracting the "file" for FSC and I am a little bit confused. Can you please confirm the following are the correct ones for the HU_NBT in a f25 coded with data 50.4?

diagnostic address: 63 (0x63)
application number: DE (0xDE)
base variant: HU_NBT
upgrade index: 1 (0x01)

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vince59 said:


> Shawn, I found different parameters settings for esys when extracting the "file" for FSC and I am a little bit confused. Can you please confirm the following are the correct ones for the HU_NBT in a f25 coded with data 50.4?
> 
> diagnostic address: 63 (0x63)
> application number: DE (0xDE)
> ...


Yes, those are correct for NBT Head Unit. The Base Variant is different and the App ID in the case of this feature which is Navi Enabler.


----------



## smagluk (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm trying to understand how the generator works FSC to update maps navigation. The program FSCToolKit taken on a Chinese website. However, it throws an error that I did not understand. How can you translate it? 
P.S. This is the Google translation. I don't know English.


----------



## maxpnc (Apr 16, 2013)

http://translate.google.com/#auto/en/找不到指定的加密锁
Can't find pre-defined key (dongle?)
Google translate: Can not find the specified encryption locks


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

smagluk said:


> I'm trying to understand how the generator works FSC to update maps navigation. The program FSCToolKit taken on a Chinese website. However, it throws an error that I did not understand. How can you translate it?
> P.S. This is the Google translation. I don't know English.


Hi many of us are trying to decode the FSC...some have it (vladim from russia) but they are selling for a lot of money. I respect the effort by others but I do not accept when they keep the price too high to avoid the diffusion of the program and to be the only to have this. It will come the day someone else will be able...
I am not expert to the point of being able to develop by myself but I will cooperate as much as I can. If you want to share your software to do some studies I am available. You can contact me at [email protected].


----------



## smagluk (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi. I still don't understand, but the code FSC to update the maps of 3 parts. Further information for my navigation ( Europe NAVIPROF CIC ). 1 part 19 of the code, the second part of the file 1B of the CIC and 3 part SWID.

1 and part 2 are unchanged for code generation one machine changes only 3 part.

Road Map Europe PREMIUM

SWID_FscShort="00280005" id="NAVD_000004CE_255_000_184" /card 12 years

SWID_FscShort="00280006" id="NAVD_000004CE_255_000_185" /card 13 year


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, there are many FSC Codes, but Bluetooth does not have one, so you do not have to worry about it.


I have 3 Application which report FSCStatus Not available. I want to add option 6UH. Do I need an FSC code for this option too?

AppID 111(0x6F)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 156(0x9C)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 155(0x9B)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus accepted


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You do not need FSC Code for 6UH Traffiic,

FYI. Those FSC Codes are SDARS (Sat Radio), BNW Apps, and Arabic Language.


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> You do not need FSC Code for 6UH Traffiic,
> 
> FYI. Those FSC Codes are SDARS (Sat Radio), BNW Apps, and Arabic Language.


Thank you, Ive added 6UH to the VO and wrote the VO to the car. After that I set TI_TPEG , TI_CA_TPEG to active, but RTTi is not appearing in the services list. How can i make use of RTTI (6UH).

does my car have Sat radio, BMW apps present and can both be enabled?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't know why your RTTi isnt working. Is HU_XXX => TI_CA_TMC = aktiv?

You cant enable 6NR Apps without a working AppID 156(0x9C) FSC Enabling Code, and even then, if you have CIC, you will not get Video nor iPod Out functions.


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I don't know why your RTTi isnt working. Is HU_XXX => TI_CA_TMC = aktiv?
> 
> You cant enable 6NR Apps without a working AppID 156(0x9C) FSC Enabling Code, and even then, if you have CIC, you will not get Video nor iPod Out functions.


TI_CA_TMC and TPEG_TAP are also active, but still no RTTI..... 

Is it possible that RTTI is blocked by BMW? I have a valid ConnectionDrive subscription, and BMW online and internet is working through the combox.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes. I believe RTTi is comes from BMW Assist account, and VIN in CMB_ECALL must be white-listed on BMW portal. You should see Traffic as a service under iDrive services if VIN is allowed.


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. I believe RTTi is comes from BMW Assist account, and VIN in CMB_ECALL must be white-listed on BMW portal. You should see Traffic as a service under iDrive services if VIN is allowed.


Dear Shawn, thanks again. :thumbup:

Just to be sure, I've written de new VO with 6UH to HU_CIC, CMB_ECALL and CMB_MEDIA. Are these the only modules involved for 6UH?

Is it possible to use a donor VIN which has option code 6UH in CMB_ECALL ? How is the VIN calculated. I see hex codes and don't want to make a mistake.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Not possible. Because it is a calculated value, it will change itself back to real VIN.


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Not possible. Because it is a calculated value, it will change itself back to real VIN.


I've changed the VIN in CMB_ECALL with a VIN which has option 6UH from factory enabled. The value was not changed back to the orginial value. Even after 1 night the donor VIN was still present in CMB_ECALL. RTTI didn't appear in the ConnectedDrive services list, but I lost myInfo.

After changing back to the original VIN myInfo was restored and messages appeared again.

It seems that ConnectedDrive uses another VIN value somewhere stored to determine the available ConnectedDrive services.


----------



## Dr.Frankenstein (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi,

I would linke to extract the DE FSC to generate the latest Map FSC, but somehow the size is not 319 Bytes when using ESYS.

I do select 
diagnostic address: 63 (0x63)
application number: DE (0xDE) actually 169, since my version of esys is asking for a Dec code here.
base variant: HU_NBT
upgrade index: 1 (0x01)

StoreFSC - press read, start, write - but then I would expect 319 Bytes of binary data - but only get a short text.

Any hint on where I am going wrong?

Thanks,

Frank


----------



## TheBigDog (Jul 31, 2013)

I didn't think there was a generator for NBT....


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

Dr.Frankenstein said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would linke to extract the DE FSC to generate the latest Map FSC, but somehow the size is not 319 Bytes when using ESYS.
> 
> ...


did you solve it?


----------



## Dr.Frankenstein (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes,

I updated to ESYS 3.23, and used DE as Application it - this gives me the Hex form of the FSC.

I also foud SWID_Reader today to actually use with NBT, which basically reads the 00DE0001.fsc as easy as with CIC.

I am happy to attach it, if someone is interested...

Frank


----------



## g4movtpt (Jun 18, 2013)

Dr.Frankenstein said:


> Yes,
> 
> I updated to ESYS 3.23, and used DE as Application it - this gives me the Hex form of the FSC.
> 
> ...


Hi guy, i am with the same issue you are. Would you mind to send me the software for generate my own code for map. for my NBT ?
I think i already know how to read my DE file.
Here you have my EMAIL: [email protected]
thanks a lot my friend.


----------



## mostness (Mar 26, 2014)

stealth98 said:


> TI_CA_TMC and TPEG_TAP are also active, but still no RTTI.....
> 
> Is it possible that RTTI is blocked by BMW? I have a valid ConnectionDrive subscription, and BMW online and internet is working through the combox.


I set TI_CA_TMC to aktiv and it had no effect. I went in afterward and set TI_TMC to aktiv and traffic started working. It's probably somewhat region specific. This was in Germany.


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

I have my NBT back up and running......
It's asking for Navigation activation code, how can I get this without going to dealer? 
(Have navigation as standard...)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Actual Navigation Activation, or Map Activation code?


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

Navigation activation


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sdt777 said:


> Navigation activation


Your PM indicated it is the Map Activation Code needed.

Go to E-Sys => Comfort Mode => FSC => Check FSC Status, and post the results from the Log Window.


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

--> Read the state from "2" ECU(s) <--

HU_NBT[DiagAddress=99(0x63)]
WBSFV92050DXXXXXX
RootCertStatus accepted
SigSCertStatus accepted
SWSigStatus accepted
SWTApplications
----------
AppID 158(0x9E)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus accepted
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 160(0xA0)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus accepted
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 222(0xDE)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus accepted
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 111(0x6F)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 159(0x9F)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus accepted
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 156(0x9C)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus accepted
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 229(0xE5)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 169(0xA9)
UpgradeIndex 4(0x04)
SWTType SWTshort
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus not available

KAFAS2[DiagAddress=93(0x5D)]
WBSFV92050DX96727
RootCertStatus not available
SigSCertStatus not available
SWSigStatus accepted
SWTApplications
----------
AppID 126(0x7E)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus accepted
FSCCertStatus not available
----------
AppID 190(0xBE)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus not available
----------
AppID 191(0xBF)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus not available


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

So, it is as I said. Your Navigation system is activated, but you still need a Map FSC Code:

----------
AppID 160(0xA0) - Navigation Application
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus accepted
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 222(0xDE) Navigation Enabler
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus accepted
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 169(0xA9) - Road Map Europe NEXT 2014-1
UpgradeIndex 4(0x04)
SWTType SWTshort
*FSCStatus not available*
FSCCertStatus not available

I have sent you a PM for source to get it.


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks Shawn


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok. Let me know if the Map Code solves your problem.


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Dr.Frankenstein said:


> Yes,
> 
> I updated to ESYS 3.23, and used DE as Application it - this gives me the Hex form of the FSC.
> 
> ...


Hello, can you tell me what interface did you use to read the DE file and can you help me with a link for SWID_Reader that work with NBT.

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You will use ENET Interface Cable.


----------



## jfedor (Apr 8, 2014)

I tried this method to pull the FSC code but the file is invalid:

Originally Posted by Aritaurus View Post
Just an FYI for those of you who have NBT or can't get SWID reader to work at all. 

You can actually grab the 1B or DE file from E-sys by doing the following: 

FSC Extended 

Base variant 0x63 (For HU_CIC or HU_NBT) 
Click Identify 
Application ID 0x1B for (App ID 27 for CIC) 0xDE (App ID222 for NBT) <--- This is the App for your Nav enabler 
Upgrade Index 0x1 

Move Store FSC from the left to the right
Click Read 
Click Save and name the file FXXXXXX_0001B001.fsc for CIC or FXXXXXX_000DE001.fsc for NBT where FXXXXXX is your VIN. 

I've tried this method for both CIC and NBT and it works.

My FSC file is 319 bits.

Any ideas?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jfedor said:


> ...
> Any ideas?


Base 64 Decoding is the issue.

PM sent.


----------



## craig321rolex (Apr 28, 2014)

I've been messing about on and off for sometime trying to get this right and today I finally managed to create a FSC for my HU_NBT.

I wanted to use E-SYS as I was running 64bit Windows 7 and didn't really want to use any other software. For my NBT I used this:

In E-SYS I went to FSC Extended
I set the Base variant to 0x63 (For HU_NBT)
Clicked Identify
Then set Application ID to 0xDE 
Upgrade Index 1

Then move Store FSC from the left to the right
Click Read
Click Save and then named the file to FXXXXXX_000DE001.fsc where FXXXXXX is my VIN. 

Then I ran base 64 with following:

******.exe FXXXXXX_000DE001.fsc out

Then I renamed FXXXXXX_000DE001.fsc to FXXXXXX_000DE001.OLD
Then I renamed the new file called "out" to the same name as the previous file eg FXXXXXX_000DE001.fsc

Next, I used a program called BMW-FSC-NBT-Generator which I found on the internet (Google it) 
I then selected the new encoded file FXXXXXX_000DE001.fsc
Selected correct MAP and hit generate and bingo my FSC code was generated.


I hope this helps someone


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

I am ok with maps FSC codes so I am looking to better understand FSC codes for hardware (I believe they are called activation codes).
Question is:
Assuming we installed an used NBT coming from a donor car, which codes are actually needed?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

That all depends on which functions you want enabled.


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

Thank you very much for the really great explanation :thumbup:

Now I understood how the command line tool works.

But I think I will stick on the front end version  because I´m not an expert for binary, hexadecimal and decimal.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

FSC.exe does require base 64 encoded file. NBT.exe can use either. I use the latter. FSC uses it too


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

I have never tried, can nbt.exe create map fsc for cic?


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

no, for CIC you need fsc.exe


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

nobody_47 said:


> no, for CIC you need fsc.exe


Thanks.


----------



## sophus (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi, can anyone tell me what this fsc is for?

AppID 170(0xAA)

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sophus said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me what this fsc is for?
> 
> AppID 170(0xAA)
> 
> Thanks


0xAA is Road Map NEXT Australia for NBT Head Unit.


----------



## mtl_bimmer (Aug 31, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well, that is the basic idea, but only the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> When you got your SAT Radio FSC Code, you should have received 3 files:
> 
> ...


Hi Shawn,

I followed these steps on an F30 to activate my Sirius radio and got the accepted messages on both FSCStatus and FSCCertStatus.

What do I have to do next? Shall the sirius option appear on my iDrive? Need to reboot iDrive or something?

Thanks a lot!
Daniel


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mtl_bimmer said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I followed these steps on an F30 to activate my Sirius radio and got the accepted messages on both FSCStatus and FSCCertStatus.
> 
> ...


You will need to modify your VO to change 693_PREPARATION_SATELLITE_TUNER to 655_SATELLITE_TUNER, and then VO Code the Head Unit (CIC or NBT).


----------



## mtl_bimmer (Aug 31, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> You will need to modify your VO to change 693_PREPARATION_SATELLITE_TUNER to 655_SATELLITE_TUNER, and then VO Code the Head Unit (CIC or NBT).


Awesome! Just did it and it worked!!

Thanks a lot.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mtl_bimmer said:


> Awesome! Just did it and it worked!!
> 
> Thanks a lot.


:thumbup:


----------



## jpcampa (Dec 12, 2013)

I import 9c fsc code but when I check the status the certstatus is not avalaible.... I follow the instruccions but no way....


Any idea?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Did you load cert (.der) in esys settings?


----------



## jpcampa (Dec 12, 2013)

yes


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Did you select "upgrade fsc"? What is your istep? Please post a screenshot from esys fsc status.


----------



## jpcampa (Dec 12, 2013)

yes I upgrade... Give me a couple of hours and I post the screenshots


----------



## jpcampa (Dec 12, 2013)

finally works!!! The only that I need was let the car sleep a bit ***55357;***56842;. My car is a f31 with 606 navi, 05 2014 production... with 6ns and the new navi.... and works fine!!!
thanks to all... specially shawn...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jpcampa said:


> finally works!!! The only that I need was let the car sleep a bit ***55357;***56842;. My car is a f31 with 606 navi, 05 2014 production... with 6ns and the new navi.... and works fine!!!
> thanks to all... specially shawn...


Great, Glad to hear it.


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello all, I have a problem with FSC code too. I upgraded software for an F10 2010 with ISTA/P 2.53.3 , and I had this problem : when ISTA starts to save data from car, it can not save all FSC code, and when finalizing upgrade and trying to write FSC to car, it couldn't write the FSC code for Voice Control and Satellite Radio (I think) . Anyway , any time I want to upgrade software for CIC head unit, some FSC codes can not be saved and rewritten to the car. And after upgrade some futures are unusable. Can someone give me some advice for this problem?

Off topic.

Shawn , can you please give me a link for latest PSdZData for Esys? 


Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

larry_bml said:


> ...Off topic.
> 
> Shawn , can you please give me a link for latest PSdZData for Esys?
> 
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

I haven't seen a situation where CIC looses fsc-codes during the flash. They always stay intact, only 9C can be a problem because older units don't have it.


----------



## watermelon14725 (Jan 5, 2015)

I don't understand, that is why***12290;I have a good access to the FSC file***12290;


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Was 6NR in your FA when you flashed CIC?


----------



## vneno (Mar 28, 2015)

hi guys,
can someone post an example of the FSC .xml file? i have fsc and der files already, but i need to know the structure of the xml file. i'm planning use ista/p which probably require the xml file.


----------



## cmnaac (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi,
(...)
Best regards,
Carlos Costa


----------



## watermelon14725 (Jan 5, 2015)

Can I get the original FSC file, but it contains many XML documents, CIC has three to four, NBT has a lot of, how do I know which is I need the FSC file?Please answer ***65292;thank


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

watermelon14725 said:


> Can I get the original FSC file, but it contains many XML documents, CIC has three to four, NBT has a lot of, how do I know which is I need the FSC file?Please answer ***65292;thank


What exactly are you trying to do?


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi! I'm new. I'd like coding my F20 with nav professional cic (2012). I'd like download tue software, te instruction step by step to change tu bluetooth from 6nh to 6nk or 6al.....and closet time of rear mirror and dvd to see in movement. Do i need a token? There is a generator of token? Please give me help 
HELP MEEEEEE


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Seaisfreedom said:


> Hi! I'm new. I'd like coding my F20 with nav professional cic (2012). I'd like download tue software, te instruction step by step to change tu bluetooth from 6nh to 6nk or 6al.....and closet time of rear mirror and dvd to see in movement. Do i need a token? There is a generator of token? Please give me help
> HELP MEEEEEE


You posted the same request in the following 5 different threads:

FSC Activation Code
PSdZ Data 47.4 (with E-Sys 3.18.4) UPDATE: 47.5
Coding Library All PDFs on Instructions/ToDo's etc:-
Coding made easy: Step by step instructions
Download Links to Softwares
Please do not crosspost. A single post in one thread will suffice.

PM sent.


----------



## Drmikeb (Aug 9, 2015)

*FSC code info*

When entering the sat radio FSC code certificate there is a tick called verify. Does this have to be ticked?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Drmikeb said:


> When entering the sat radio FSC code certificate there is a tick called verify. Does this have to be ticked?


No.


----------



## Drmikeb (Aug 9, 2015)

*Coding*

Thank you Shawn! Also is the fsc code needed to code car for fdl coding?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Drmikeb said:


> Thank you Shawn! Also is the fsc code needed to code car for fdl coding?


No FSC Code is needed for coding, but if you are coding a function that requires an FSC Enabling Code like Sat Radio, BMW Apps, etc, then you must have it;s FSC Code already Imported and Activated in ECU.


----------



## Spyder1963 (Nov 22, 2013)

*As the saying goes "God helps those who help themselves". Solved my problem. Never Mind.  *

Managed to start coding a couple days ago using E-Sys v3.24.3. Had a lot of success, but some features I'm still not seeing. That's another story.

My immediate frustration is trying to extract an FSC code using E-Sys so I can update my 2013 (NEXT) maps to 2016-1. Maps are ready to install just getting error generating my FSC code. I have a 2013 528xi, build date Nov. 2012.

In module FSCExtended -

I'm using the following params:

- Diagnostic Address: 0x63
- Base Variant: HU_NBT
- Application number: 0xDE
- Upgrade Index: 0x1

After moving StoreFSC from left to right, selecting READ, then SAVE I get the save file dialog box. I name the file DXXXXXX_000DE001.fsc and I get a Runtime Error. I get the same error if I name the file DE.fsc. I was saving to Data/SWT directory. The first line of the error details is:

java.lang.ClassCastException: com.bmw.swt.fstool.core.Fsc cannot be cast to com.bmw.esys.domain.base.fsc.FscWrapper

I'm running Windows 8.1 64bit. Any thoughts, recommendations on what is going wrong? Thanks.


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well, that is the basic idea, but only the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> When you got your SAT Radio FSC Code, you should have received 3 files:
> 
> ...


I have been told by Australian BMW dealer the following

Your BMW X3 30D only has basic ConnectedDrive features which includes Intelligent Emergency Call and Teleservices.

As you only have the basic features for ConnectedDrive, you are unable to use the ConnectedDrive Remote App function. The reason for this is because your vehicle does not have the ConnectedDrive Lifestyle or ConnectedDrive Freedom package which includes this function. These packages needed to be added to the vehicles order before production occurred. Unfortunately in Australia we do not have the capabilities to add these packages or retrofit the individual function to vehicle after production.[/FONT]

is it possible to activate the full connected drive

did not really understand what was posted by Shaun , please elaborate if possible.
ta ken


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ken05 said:


> I have been told by Australian BMW dealer the following
> 
> Your BMW X3 30D only has basic ConnectedDrive features which includes Intelligent Emergency Call and Teleservices.
> 
> ...


If by connected Drive you mean 6NR BMW Apps, if car has 609 Nav Pro with CIC / Combox or NBT, then it is possible, but you need a 9C FSC Code issued by BMW AG for your VIN that must be Imported and Activated in Head Unit, and car then coded for 6NR.


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

thanks
where do i go to get it ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ken05 said:


> thanks
> where do i go to get it ?


PM sent.


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

many thanks Shawn


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

I have FSC codes 9C 6NR can someone please provide instructions on how to load it

i received 4 files there are 2 .fcs files which one do i use 
FSC_0B56611_009C0001.fsc and 
0B56611_009C0001.fsc


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ken05 said:


> I have FSC codes 9C 6NR can someone please provide instructions on how to load it
> 
> i received 4 files there are 2 .fcs files which one do i use
> FSC_0B56611_009C0001.fsc and
> 0B56611_009C0001.fsc


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## johblack18 (Oct 5, 2015)

*NBT virginized*

hello

have an e61 with retrofit NBT and use ENBT Retrofit Adapter.
that has worked well until I few days ago (at ENBT config tool) instead of IP address have pressed on virginize NBT!
there's now has my NBT currently no unlock code (FSC) more and I would be glad if someone could help me there.
as far as I have understood correctly, I now need a new vin with the matching codeset.

FSC status from E-SYS

--> Status von "1" Steuergerät(en) gelesen <--

HU_NBT[DiagAddress=99(0x63)]
WBSFV91020D094284
RootCertStatus accepted
SWSigStatus accepted
SWTApplications
----------
AppID 158(0x9E) Voice Control
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 160(0xA0) Navigation Application - S609A - ECE/US (NBT)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 222(0xDE) Navigation Enabler (NBT)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus loaded
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 111(0x6F) Sat Radio
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 159(0x9F) Text To Speech
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 156(0x9C) BMW Apps
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 229(0xE5) Lap Timer
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 169(0xA9) Road Map EUROPE Next
UpgradeIndex 7(0x07)
SWTType SWTshort
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus not available


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

johblack18 said:


> hello
> 
> have an e61 with retrofit NBT and use ENBT Retrofit Adapter.
> that has worked well until I few days ago (at ENBT config tool) instead of IP address have pressed on virginize NBT!
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## johblack18 (Oct 5, 2015)

Thank you shawnsheridan
gerry could help me :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

johblack18 said:


> Thank you shawnsheridan
> gerry could help me :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## wild_a (Dec 21, 2015)

-deleted-


----------



## wild_a (Dec 21, 2015)

-deleted-


----------



## Charlieinchina (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi shawnsheridan, need help with night vision retrofit, I get a message on esys that says download cd key ASAP. Is this the FSC? Oh it is a F02 2012. How do I obtain an FSC code?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Charlieinchina said:


> Hi shawnsheridan, need help with night vision retrofit, I get a message on esys that says download cd key ASAP. Is this the FSC? Oh it is a F02 2012. How do I obtain an FSC code?


Sorry, but I do not know what is meant by cd key.


----------



## F10m5 (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi folks 

I have an F10 M5 and am looking for the files I'll need to enable the 6NR functions through the Enet cable. 

Also are there other functions that are worth enabling at the same time?


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

for SA 6NR, BMW Apps, you will need the FSC 9C.


Thorsten


----------



## pctechdr (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi guys im new in the forum and .....nice to meet you all!!
I don't understand how the people who selling FSC Codes (Map Updates) needing only VIN number.
I want to create my own in my CIC (updated from CCC) with FSC Generator and without ENET Cable i can't read my 1B/DE File.
An answer really preciate.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pctechdr (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi guys im new in the forum and .....nice to meet you all!!
I don't understand how the people who selling FSC Codes (Map Updates) needing only VIN number.
I want to create my own in my CIC (updated from CCC) with FSC Generator and without ENET Cable i can't read my 1B/DE File.
An answer really preciate.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pctechdr said:


> Hi guys im new in the forum and .....nice to meet you all!!
> I don't understand how the people who selling FSC Codes (Map Updates) needing only VIN number...


PM sent.


----------



## bmmurphy (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

I got my 6F FSC code files, and now I need the complete instructions to load them.

Could you please help me?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmmurphy said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I got my 6F FSC code files, and now I need the complete instructions to load them.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Flipxmode (Jul 12, 2015)

Hey Shawn. I change donor vin of nbt for internet/live FSC are now rejected. I tried changing vin back by FSC-Extended and everytime I read coding data of NBT the vin doesn't change..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Flipxmode said:


> Hey Shawn. I change donor vin of nbt for internet/live FSC are now rejected. I tried changing vin back by FSC-Extended and everytime I read coding data of NBT the vin doesn't change..


After you used FSC Extended to change back VIN to original VIN, did you VO Code NBT with FA using same VIN, then Read CPS of NBT and see if VIN matches?


----------



## Flipxmode (Jul 12, 2015)

After fsc-extended I did VO with original VIn..
Restart nbt. And when I read coding data nbt still
Not on original vin


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Flipxmode said:


> After fsc-extended I did VO with original VIn..
> Restart nbt. And when I read coding data nbt still
> Not on original vin


I have no idea. I have never seen it not work before.


----------



## kaytomi (Mar 29, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well, that is the basic idea, but only the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> When you got your SAT Radio FSC Code, you should have received 3 files:
> 
> ...


Hi Shaun,

I want to activate Sirius radio.

Is there any VO or FDL coding required after activating the FSC code above?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kaytomi said:


> Hi Shaun,
> 
> I want to activate Sirius radio.
> 
> ...


Yes, head unit must be coded for 655 Sat Tuner.


----------



## kaytomi (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi Shaun, 

Add 655 to VO and FDL code HU_NBT?

Thanks!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kaytomi said:


> Hi Shaun,
> 
> Add 655 to VO and FDL code HU_NBT?
> 
> Thanks!!


Chnage 693 to 655, and VO Code NBT.


----------



## berndh (Feb 9, 2017)

Bought a NBT HU with DAB+ and want to use that HU to replace my current working NBT HU. I read that I have to change the VIN of the donor NBT and then install all FSC codes from my original module. Does someone have a manual on how to start with this? 

The reason is is that my current NBT does not have DAB+ and would like to enable that functionality by replacing the HU without losing the functionality I currently have.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

If you have your Rep-FSCs from the ASAP portal you should have everything you will need. Install the new head unit, add DAB+ (SA 654) to your VO, inject a CAFD and code it. The VIN will be written inside (the so called CPS). Now inject the FSCs and that was it.

CU Oliver


----------



## berndh (Feb 9, 2017)

Really appreciate the help here.  Thanks


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

Can someone pm me contact so that i can get a full set of FSCs for my NBT unit? I would like to use different VIN instead of the donor's VIN. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sbc55 said:


> Can someone pm me contact so that i can get a full set of FSCs for my NBT unit? I would like to use different VIN instead of the donor's VIN. Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## tomtom1701 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi all
can someone help me? How to create a FSC for Map only with a VIN ,please?
Thanks as well
Tomtom


----------



## tomtom1701 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi all
can someone help me? How to create a FSC for Map only with a VIN ,please?
Thanks as well
Tomtom


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tomtom1701 said:


> Hi all
> can someone help me? How to create a FSC for Map only with a VIN ,please?
> Thanks as well
> Tomtom


PM sent.


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

If this is for CIC or NBT, you'll need Navi Enabler certificate. If it is for a factory headunit, you could get repair FSC kit from ASAP for $0 (as long as you have ASAP access).


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tomtom1701 said:


> Hi all
> can someone help me? How to create a FSC for Map only with a VIN ,please?
> Thanks as well
> Tomtom


PM sent.


----------



## bmw116 (Feb 12, 2013)

When I try to activate VO216 servotronic.

the FSC status shows this:

--> Status von "1" Steuergerät(en) gelesen <--

HU_NBT[DiagAddress=99(0x63)]
WBA3K31090F668056
RootCertStatus accepted
SWSigStatus accepted
SWTApplications
----------
AppID 158(0x9E)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus accepted
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 160(0xA0)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus accepted
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 222(0xDE)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus accepted
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 111(0x6F)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 159(0x9F)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus accepted
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 156(0x9C)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 229(0xE5)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 169(0xA9)
UpgradeIndex 43(0x2B)
SWTType SWTshort
FSCStatus accepted
FSCCertStatus not available

does someone know how to fix it? (how to get all accepted)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmw116 said:


> When I try to activate VO216 servotronic.
> 
> the FSC status shows this:
> 
> ...


Servotronic FSC Code is in EPS Module not Head Unit.

You cannot make all Head Unit FSC Codes accepted. 6F is Sat Radio for North America, not Europe. You do not even have the Sat Tuner in your Head Unit. E5 is Lap Timer for ///M Cars. 9C is BMW Apps. You would need FSC Code issued by BMW AG and then Imported and Activated in Head Unit.


----------



## bmw116 (Feb 12, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Servotronic FSC Code is in EPS Module not Head Unit.
> 
> You cannot make all Head Unit FSC Codes accepted. 6F is Sat Radio for North America, not Europe. You do not even have the Sat Tuner in your Head Unit. E5 is Lap Timer for ///M Cars. 9C is BMW Apps. You would need FSC Code issued by BMW AG and then Imported and Activated in Head Unit.


thank you for your fast reply, so what do I have to change, I dont get it. because this is an FSC code issued by BMW AG


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmw116 said:


> thank you for your fast reply, so what do I have to change, I dont get it.


Change for what? What is it you want that you don't have?


----------



## bmw116 (Feb 12, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Change for what? What is it you want that you don't have?


so the problem is, the servotronic does not work. I thought you meant, that i have to activate it in another way to solve this. So am I right, that the servotronic should work after this acitvation?


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

what is the source of the FSC saying?
No detailed information about importing the FSC into the EPS?


Thorsten


----------



## fayro (Jan 2, 2016)

hi 
yes the car OEM have cic i removed the fsc from the car via bmw explorer and via usb and i generate the code does not accept any code even i bought form ebay map update and he give same code from the donor vin and we try another code from the car vin nothing , and i bought the fstool v2.18 and swtpatcher-v2 but i think i need icom i have only k+dcan and bmw explorer and fvdi and the all the emulator are from china and i am out of time i did change the cic vin with bmw explorer .....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fayro said:


> hi
> yes the car OEM have cic i removed the fsc from the car via bmw explorer and via usb and i generate the code does not accept any code even i bought form ebay map update and he give same code from the donor vin and we try another code from the car vin nothing , and i bought the fstool v2.18 and swtpatcher-v2 but i think i need icom i have only k+dcan and bmw explorer and fvdi and the all the emulator are from china and i am out of time i did change the cic vin with bmw explorer .....


Once again, Map FSC Code will not work until 19 and 1B FSC Codes are Status = Accepted, so stop worrying about Map Code and fix the underlying issue, which is VIN Mismatch between CAS and Car as clearly shown in pictures.

CAS VIN (Car) LK13425

CIC VIN (Donor) L405762

And since CIC VIN is newer (07/13/2010) than Car VIN (11/18/2009), you MUST make CIC Virgin first, and then Import original Car's FSC Codes. Clearly what you did thus far did not work.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2018)

Hello,

I want to use BMW Apps. So I got the BMW CIC Patcher v2.
What I wanted to ask if it's done just by following the guide (SweetBMW) or do I have to do any coding?

Also the guide tells me to start with the "1B" file. Do have to do that if I just want to activate BMW Apps.

Sorry for my noob questions, I hope there is someone to help me >.<

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

Hm,

You can’t mix faked and OEM FSC.


Thorsten


----------



## sogaro (Mar 17, 2014)

I tried and followed the procedure but it did not work and i got the following as attached


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sogaro said:


> I tried and followed the procedure but it did not work and i got the following as attached


What E-Sys error do you get when Importing?


----------



## sogaro (Mar 17, 2014)

The log is in the attached as well as the FSC status


----------



## sogaro (Mar 17, 2014)

sogaro said:


> I tried and followed the procedure but it did not work and i got the following as attached


Any further assistance please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sogaro said:


> The log is in the attached as well as the FSC status





sogaro said:


> Any further assistance please?


FSC Codes have Status = Accepted. What exactly is it that "didn't work"?


----------



## sogaro (Mar 17, 2014)

The reverse camera function, the radio volume control does not work too


----------



## RobyBS (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi all ...
below fsc status for my F11 ...

I've put in some FSC code like A9 , DE , 9C, 9E, 9F and A0 with procedure indicated in first page .
all is done right without error ...

this is the result : 
_--> Read the state from "1" ECU(s) <--_
_
HU_NBT[DiagAddress=99(0x63)]
WBAXB91050DX44081
RootCertStatus accepted
SWSigStatus accepted
SWTApplications
----------
AppID 158(0x9E)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus accepted
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 160(0xA0)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus accepted
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 222(0xDE)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus accepted
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 111(0x6F)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 159(0x9F)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus accepted
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 156(0x9C)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus accepted
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 229(0xE5)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 169(0xA9)
UpgradeIndex 45(0x2D)
SWTType SWTshort
FSCStatus accepted
FSCCertStatus not available_

what is the problem for 
FSCStatus *not available*
FSCCertStatus *accepted*
like E5 e 6F ?

what is the problem for
FSCStatus *accepted*
FSCCertStatus *not available*
like A9 ?


----------



## RobyBS (Sep 18, 2016)

.


----------



## RobyBS (Sep 18, 2016)

and another question , please ....

how can i fix the below statement :
AppID 229(0xE5)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus accepted


my is not an ///M car ... :-(


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RobyBS said:


> Hi all ...
> below fsc status for my F11 ...
> 
> I've put in some FSC code like A9 , DE , 9C, 9E, 9F and A0 with procedure indicated in first page .
> ...





RobyBS said:


> and another question , please ....
> 
> how can i fix the below statement :
> AppID 229(0xE5)
> ...


FSCCertStatus not matter.

I have no idea what you mean by fix E5. The only fix is to import and activate a VIN matching E5 FSC Code. Option are OEM one from BMW AG, which is unlikely you can get, or use NBT patch and fake set of FSC Codes that also includes an E5 Lap Timer FSC Code.


----------



## RobyBS (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks Shawn for explain ! ...


----------



## mandomedic122 (Sep 9, 2014)

duke99 said:


> contant me.I know how to do it.


I am installing a new NBT unit to my F10 535i LCI because I added the Professional RSE System, how can I pull my FSC Codes from my existing NBT unit and transfer them to the newer NBT unit? I have a working copy of E-Sys with an ENET cable, but am clueless on how to get the FSC Codes.

Thanks

Mando


----------



## jrfouche (Jul 18, 2017)

I have the 2018 North America Map for my 2014 535d. I need a fsc code to install. I have my vin


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jrfouche said:


> I have the 2018 North America Map for my 2014 535d. I need a fsc code to install. I have my vin


PM sent.


----------



## paulgsm (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello

for NBT: Please enter code to activate navigation message:

Any fsc code, for 2018-2 or lifetime is rejected

In Esys I have:

AppID 169(0xA9)
UpgradeIndex 50(0x32)
SWTType SWTshort
FSCStatus rejected
FSCCertStatus not available

I have fsc repair kit .

How to import with Esys to get rid of that message ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

paulgsm said:


> ..for NBT: Please enter code to activate navigation message...


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F25x said:


> I know that part number not available.
> But some people offer full fsc set for kafas 4 ordered via BMW.
> The problem that they offer only full set(5 FSC).
> But in my case I alreday have 140(5 AV from factory) and 11f,13e,13f alredy oredered and installed.So I missing only one


I am not aware of anyone ordering a Full Set of KAFAS4 FSC Codes. There is no "set" part number either.


----------



## F25x (Feb 3, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> I am not aware of anyone ordering a Full Set of KAFAS4 FSC Codes. There is no "set" part number either.


Of course they have part number not for "set".
Known part numbers only for 11F,13E,13F.
But they have possibilities to order 140 and 141 also. 
I don't know how 
The problem that they offer only full set including 140,141 and it's too expensive jsust for one FSC.
My friend have G30 with retrofited KAFAS4.From the factory car was equiped only with FLA. Full FSC set was ordered.
Some times ago I requested repair FSC set for this G30.And all KAFAS Fsc was included in repair pack. It's mean that all fsc was generated by BMW and 140,141 also possible to order.
But how:dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F25x said:


> Of course they have part number not for "set".
> Known part numbers only for 11F,13E,13F.
> But they have possibilities to order 140 and 141 also.
> I don't know how
> ...


So where did friend order this Full Set from?


----------



## F25x (Feb 3, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> So where did friend order this Full Set from?


From some people in Russia.
I have already contacted with them but they sale only full set


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F25x said:


> From some people in Russia.
> I have already contacted with them but they sale only full set


Makes zero sense. BMW does not sell as a kit so why reseller would is stupid. Plenty of money to be made by him on just 140 and 141. :dunno:


----------



## JOEYPDX (Dec 31, 2014)

Where is a good source to buy the FSC code for Sirius activation? I have a card in my owners manual that says I have a years free Sirius so I'd like to activate. I'm good with coding so only need the code.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JOEYPDX said:


> Where is a good source to buy the FSC code for Sirius activation? I have a card in my owners manual that says I have a years free Sirius so I'd like to activate. I'm good with coding so only need the code.


PM sent.


----------



## Dtwok335 (Mar 17, 2016)

*FSC - Apple Carplay*

Hey,

is anybody here who could make me the FSC Code for Apple Car play?

Many Thanks &
Kind Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dtwok335 said:


> Hey,
> 
> is anybody here who could make me the FSC Code for Apple Car play?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Vveloci (Jan 29, 2020)

I have my FSC code to activate servotronic 216. What do I have to put in dignostic address and Base Variant? I have set 0x63 and HU_Cic but when I check with check fsc status appid 131 does not appear anywhere


----------



## weebyx (May 14, 2018)

Vveloci said:


> I have my FSC code to activate servotronic 216. What do I have to put in dignostic address and Base Variant? I have set 0x63 and HU_Cic but when I check with check fsc status appid 131 does not appear anywhere


If you clears address and variant field, and read FSC Status, it will give you status for all ECU's that contains FSC's

Then you can see the correct ECU address. It is the Power Steering module, and not HU that requires this FSC.

/Weebyx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Vveloci said:


> I have my FSC code to activate servotronic 216. What do I have to put in dignostic address and Base Variant? I have set 0x63 and HU_Cic but when I check with check fsc status appid 131 does not appear anywhere


Use 0x30, and then press Identify, and Base variant will Populate correctly. I replied to your same PM.


----------



## toddy64 (Jan 31, 2020)

*Route Map Update*

Hello,
I currently have the following map:
Europa
101151.3.412
Road Map EUROPE Route
2016-1
RL_EntryNav_Nav_I16293A

can anyone please help with a map update and FSC code?

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

toddy64 said:


> Hello,
> I currently have the following map:
> Europa
> 101151.3.412
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## exdirectory (Jan 28, 2020)

I was looking at buying map from BMW or 3rd party with a lifetime FSC code and doing the USB update. Is obtaining a lifetime FSC code and using web versions of latest BMW maps the way to go?

My X5 is way back on 2016 map I think.

Any guidance appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

exdirectory said:


> I was looking at buying map from BMW or 3rd party with a lifetime FSC code and doing the USB update. Is obtaining a lifetime FSC code and using web versions of latest BMW maps the way to go?
> 
> My X5 is way back on 2016 map I think.
> 
> Any guidance appreciated.


PM sent.


----------



## exdirectory (Jan 28, 2020)

Thanks shawn, contacted. :thumbup:


----------



## siciliano978 (Feb 4, 2020)

Hello,
I would like to update my navigation system, I already have maps, only I do not have the fsc code. 

I currently have the following map:
Europa
101143.3.412
Road Map EUROPE Route
2015-2A
RL_EntryNav_Nav_F14421A

I would like to update on Road Map EUROPE WEST Route 2020-1



thanks


----------



## siciliano978 (Feb 4, 2020)

Hello,
I would like to update my navigation system, I already have maps, only I do not have the fsc code. 

I currently have the following map:
Europa
101143.3.412
Road Map EUROPE Route
2015-2A
RL_EntryNav_Nav_F14421A

I would like to update on Road Map EUROPE WEST Route 2020-1



thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

siciliano978 said:


> Hello,
> I would like to update my navigation system, I already have maps, only I do not have the fsc code.
> 
> I currently have the following map:
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## siciliano978 (Feb 4, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## 2bars (Oct 18, 2019)

I try to upgrade maps of NBT EVO ID4 in my F34 to ROAD MAP EUROPE EVO 2019-4.
Codes from BMW CIC/NBT Keygen 1.91 are invalid neither by date nor by fsc file...
Can anybody generate a code for G340173?

thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

2bars said:


> I try to upgrade maps of NBT EVO ID4 in my F34 to ROAD MAP EUROPE EVO 2019-4.
> Codes from BMW CIC/NBT Keygen 1.91 are invalid neither by date nor by fsc file...
> Can anybody generate a code for G340173?
> 
> thx


PM sent.


----------



## Mucha42 (Feb 24, 2020)

Hello I'm new here and need yours help . I have problem with update navigation to 2020. My car is Bmw f10 with NBT I have map next 2020 and I need some code to update it can somebody say me how I can get it ? My vin is : DX26737 Thanks soo much for helping


----------



## evo828 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi, can anyone help me with FSC for ROAD MAP EUROPE EVO 2019-4? I have NBTevo so not sure if/how the FSC is going to be generated. VIN last 7 digits: 0K455456
Thank you for info.


----------



## evo828 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi, can anyone help me with FSC for ROAD MAP EUROPE EVO 2019-4? I have NBTevo so not sure if/how the FSC is going to be generated. VIN last 7 digits: 0K455456
Thank you for info.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mucha42 said:


> Hello I'm new here and need yours help . I have problem with update navigation to 2020. My car is Bmw f10 with NBT I have map next 2020 and I need some code to update it can somebody say me how I can get it ? My vin is : DX26737 Thanks soo much for helping





evo828 said:


> Hi, can anyone help me with FSC for ROAD MAP EUROPE EVO 2019-4? I have NBTevo so not sure if/how the FSC is going to be generated. VIN last 7 digits: 0K455456
> Thank you for info.


PM's sent.


----------



## dwlc83 (May 6, 2020)

*European Maps on US Spec 330xi 2020*

Hi all. New to the forum and currently living in Germany with a 2020 330xi US spec car. The dealer would only load US maps, so none of the navigation/features work and I'll be here for at least 3 more years. No luck trying to get maps through the dealer.

I've done a lot of searching and have seen updates that can be downloaded.

Anyone know if I can download the Europe map updates to "replace" the US maps or is there a way to get the European maps on my car? I would also need a FSC I'm assuming.

Any help is much appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dwlc83 said:


> Hi all. New to the forum and currently living in Germany with a 2020 330xi US spec car. The dealer would only load US maps, so none of the navigation/features work and I'll be here for at least 3 more years. No luck trying to get maps through the dealer.
> 
> I've done a lot of searching and have seen updates that can be downloaded.
> 
> ...


You need FSC Code, and with ENTRYNAV2 or NBT2 EVO Head Unit, it is not so simple. PM sent.


----------



## Costa9033 (May 15, 2020)

Hi! Can anyone help me with FSC for Mini Cooper SD R60 2014 VIN: WN85563 , BMW Road Map Europe MOVE 2019.
Thanks !


----------



## Costa9033 (May 15, 2020)

Hi! Can anyone help me with FSC for Mini Cooper SD R60 2014 VIN: WN85563 , BMW Road Map Europe MOVE 2019.
Thanks !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Costa9033 said:


> Hi! Can anyone help me with FSC for Mini Cooper SD R60 2014 VIN: WN85563 , BMW Road Map Europe MOVE 2019.
> Thanks !


PM sent.


----------



## Waka (Mar 17, 2020)

*2017 x5*

Hi I have a 2017 X5 (idrive id5) and just before my subscription expired I put on 2019-4 maps.

Has anyone got a link for the 2020-2 maps?

On my old E70 I managed to create a lifetime FSC by logging in via ethernet/usb port in the glove box (before the autorun usb made it so much easier!). Is anything similar possible on this car?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Waka said:


> Hi I have a 2017 X5 (idrive id5) and just before my subscription expired I put on 2019-4 maps.
> 
> Has anyone got a link for the 2020-2 maps?
> 
> ...


EVO ID5/5 FSC Code cannot be generated. PM sent.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2020)

*Can't get corrrect activation code*

Hi all bimmer's,

Can anyone help please?

I am trying to generate activation code for my F10. I tried all possibilities but I think I am doing something wrong.

I pulled out data from the car (1b.hex and fsc file), I have FSC generator (Jagaer). It is generating code but is incorrect. I tried sever times.

I modified the VIN number in 1b file but is still the same. Does FSC generator (v1.91) work on Windows 10 64bit?

This is how I changed VIN in the code:

I replaced C454491 to my VIN DW70118

Also, when tried to generate code by VIN, the year selection is not available as on the attachment.

Please advice, I don't know what I am doing wrong or maybe it is 64Bit pc?

I attached screen shots of 1b and FSC code, can you advise how to modify?

I am trying to update from;

Road Map Europe PREMIUM 2010 to Road Map Europe West (USB) 2020-2

Current sat nav version:
ECE
BMW GROUP
101092.0.12
Road Map Europe PREMIUM 2010

Can anyone generate this code or explain how to do it  ?

Thank you in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> ...Can anyone generate this code or explain how to do it  ?


Wrong Thread. Thread is for OEM FSC Code file Importing, not simple 20 Digit Map FSC Codes. PM sent.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks for help, 

I tried using original 1b from my car, uploaded to generator and code does not work, this is what I get:

normal:
W4IZZCWBEP4JSABIABFA

Livetime

YRC6HKIURZX6EABIAD7Q

both doesn't work


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> Wrong Thread. Thread is for OEM FSC Code file Importing, not simple 20 Digit Map FSC Codes. PM sent.


Thanks for help,

I tried using original 1b from my car, uploaded to generator and code does not work, this is what I get:

normal:
W4IZZCWBEP4JSABIABFA

Livetime

YRC6HKIURZX6EABIAD7Q

both doesn't work


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for help,


I told you already once above, Wrong Thread, and I sent you a PM to help you. You should be responding to it, and not here.


----------



## dui (Aug 19, 2014)

Is it possible to activate carplay for the following vin K440810 ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dui said:


> Is it possible to activate carplay for the following vin K440810 ?


No. Car has older ENTRYNAV Head Unit. You need newer ENTRNAV2, NBT2, or MGU Head Unit for CarPlay.


----------



## dui (Aug 19, 2014)

Can someone tell me where to get fsc repair kit from please?

Thanks


----------



## aberus (Aug 23, 2020)

Hello,
can someone help me with FSC code (lifetime if possible).

I would like to update to Road Map EUROPE EAST Route 2020-2


Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aberus said:


> Hello,
> can someone help me with FSC code (lifetime if possible).
> 
> I would like to update to Road Map EUROPE EAST Route 2020-2
> ...


ROUTE Map FSC Cannot be generated. PM sent.


----------



## diabolo24 (Sep 8, 2020)

Hi. It is possible to check my fsc code for europe premium map 2020-1. My VIN is WBASP61040C754309. I've got esys but just yesterday started to read aboute this program and it will take some time to learn something more


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

C754309 Map FSC Enabling code is valid for 2018-1 Map.


----------



## yydelilah (Oct 4, 2020)

*Nav Map Update*

Hello,
My 2015 F45 Series 2 Bmw has the following map:
Europa
101171.3.412
Road Map EUROPE Route
2018-1
RL_EntryNav_Nav_I16293A

Is anyone able to help me with a map update and FSC code?


----------



## Jellybeaning (Nov 8, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> ROUTE Map FSC Cannot be generated. PM sent.


Hi Shawn, does that mean I am also out of luck for a map upgrade? I just changed my car to a 2016 330e and the map is as old. Here are the details;

*Europa
BMW Group
101151.3.412
Road Map EUROPE Route
2016-1

RL_EntryNav_Nav_I16293A*

I would be most grateful if you could guide me on the process to get these maps up to date 😊


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yydelilah said:


> *Nav Map Update*
> 
> Hello,
> My 2015 F45 Series 2 Bmw has the following map:
> ...





Jellybeaning said:


> Hi Shawn, does that mean I am also out of luck for a map upgrade? I just changed my car to a 2016 330e and the map is as old. Here are the details;
> 
> *Europa
> BMW Group
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## kacmetko (Nov 28, 2020)

Quite desperate now my navigation is not working after few wrong FSC codes, could someone help? Trying to load Europe NEXT East 2020-2 or EUROPE EAST Next 2021-1. FSC generator 1.91 codes don't work, 
* shawnsheridan*
big thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kacmetko said:


> Quite desperate now my navigation is not working after few wrong FSC codes, could someone help? Trying to load Europe NEXT East 2020-2 or EUROPE EAST Next 2021-1. FSC generator 1.91 codes don't work, VIN: 0C96016


PM sent.


----------



## Alsidsds (Nov 30, 2020)

Hello! I have a Mini Clubman One D, maps version shows:
101151.3.412
Road Map Europe Route 2016-1
RL_EntryNav_Nav_I16293A.
I noticed that BMW split the new maps in east and west versions and I would like to update to the Route Europe East 2021-1 version. Can you help please?
Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Alsidsds said:


> Hello! I have a Mini Clubman One D, maps version shows:
> 101151.3.412
> Road Map Europe Route 2016-1
> RL_EntryNav_Nav_I16293A.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## julien381 (Dec 1, 2020)

Hi shawn,

thank you for your great work and I hope you can help me;

I want to retrofitting of my NBT to EVO and how to code EVO with my cars VIN and activate FSC with esys.

Also should I buy fsc codes from fscmap or can I generate them?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

julien381 said:


> Hi shawn,
> 
> thank you for your great work and I hope you can help me;
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Morphy (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi 

I would like to update to Road Map EUROPE Route 2020 on my ENTRYNAV.
I download DF file but i'm not able to create FCS code.
How could be possible ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Morphy said:


> Hi
> 
> I would like to update to Road Map EUROPE Route 2020 on my ENTRYNAV.
> I download DF file but i'm not able to create FCS code.
> ...


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## juju00799 (Apr 3, 2017)

Hello,

There are a good man to give me the fsc code ( lifetime if possible ) to a E90 with vin WBAPP11010E793856 ?

It's a premium version.

Many thanks !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

juju00799 said:


> Hello,
> 
> There are a good man to give me the fsc code ( lifetime if possible ) to a E90 with vin WBAPP11010E793856 ?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Dario_3007 (Nov 30, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn, 
could you send me a lifetime FSC code and the actual Nav Update for West Europe for my F31 please?

VIN: K663020

Thank you.


----------



## MandyAB (Dec 29, 2020)

I purchased a Navi update for my 2017 X1 (Canada) in July with a "Lifetime" FSC that only worked once. I now have a new 2021 map but I can't upload it because the FSC that was given to me as a "lifetime" was a one shot. I am unable to get the 1b.hex onto a jump drive. I have tried 5 drives, formatted in FAT32 from 1G to 8G in size to no avail. Is it possible to get an FSC? I would also like to add that while it was not anywhere near the cost of the dealer Bimmer Nav Updates lied and sold me a lifetime FSC that was only usable once.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dario_3007 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> could you send me a lifetime FSC code and the actual Nav Update for West Europe for my F31 please?
> 
> VIN: K663020
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MandyAB said:


> Is it possible to get an FSC?


PM sent.


----------



## MINI_Owner (Jan 1, 2021)

Can anyone help me to get the FSC Code (possibly lifetime) for my MINI (VIM: T847538)?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MINI_Owner said:


> Can anyone help me to get the FSC Code (possibly lifetime) for my MINI (VIM: T847538)?


PM sent.


----------



## Mizzle (Jan 3, 2021)

Hey @shawnsheridan , VIN is 5F91804, I'm unable to respond to my original PM yet as I am a new user.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mizzle said:


> Hey @shawnsheridan , VIN is 5F91804, I'm unable to respond to my original PM yet as I am a new user.


PM sent.


----------



## dcakmak (Jul 19, 2020)

Hi Shawn,
could you send me a lifetime FSC code for Europe East Next 2021-1 for my F10lci please?
VIN is D033925


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dcakmak said:


> Hi Shawn,
> could you send me a lifetime FSC code for Europe East Next 2021-1 for my F10lci please?
> VIN is D033925


PM sent.


----------



## Igorr (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi Shawn,
could you send me a lifetime FSC code for Road Map Europe MOVE 2019 for my F20 /2013 please?
VIN is J829397 

[email protected]


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Igorr said:


> Hi Shawn,
> could you send me a lifetime FSC code for Road Map Europe MOVE 2019 for my F20 /2013 please?
> VIN is J829397
> 
> [email protected]


PM sent.


----------



## david14tm (Jan 16, 2021)

Hello Gents,

I've recently bought a BMW X5 F15/2014 and none of the codes provided by the FSC code generator work for the activation of Road map Europe East Next 2020-2 and Road Map Europe West Next 2020-2.

Can anybody provide some useful tip on how to generate the right activation code ?

VIN : WBAKS610200C50540


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

david14tm said:


> Hello Gents,
> 
> I've recently bought a BMW X5 F15/2014 and none of the codes provided by the FSC code generator work for the activation of Road map Europe East Next 2020-2 and Road Map Europe West Next 2020-2.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## M///l!fe (Jan 17, 2021)

Hi Shawn could you send me a lifetime FSC code for Road Map Europe EVO 2020-3 for my F82 please?

VIN: 0K453281

Thx M///🔵⚪


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

M///l!fe said:


> Hi Shawn could you send me a lifetime FSC code for Road Map Europe EVO 2020-3 for my F82 please?
> 
> VIN: 0K453281
> 
> Thx M///🔵⚪


PM sent.


----------



## milennyc (Dec 21, 2020)

E-Sys => Comfort Mode => FSC => FSC Field:

Load FSC Code (e.g. xxxxxxx_006F0001.fsc. The FSC Code file must first be Base 64 Decoded or else E-Sys can not read it. (Use B64Dec for Decoding - Base64 Decoder).

There is nothing to do with that app Base 64 decoded..... you can check only the VIN... After you decode fsc file you can save file but its not fsc anymore..... so you cant you this file.....


If some body need FSC code for what ever is..... I can help. I can provide FSC codes for KAFAS.... 
8TH SLI.....


----------



## liveteenfest (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi Shawn,
Is it possible to activate CarPlay on my f31 2018, NBT Evo, Nav pro? 

VIN: WBA8H7108JA042539

Many thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

liveteenfest said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Is it possible to activate CarPlay on my f31 2018, NBT Evo, Nav pro?
> 
> VIN: WBA8H7108JA042539
> ...


Yes, possible. PM sent.


----------



## iz6byo (Jun 7, 2016)

hi 
what about the Next Europe 2021-1 (West Side) for my F11 2013?
thanks a lot to all


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

iz6byo said:


> hi
> what about the Next Europe 2021-1 (West Side) for my F11 2013?
> thanks a lot to all


Yes, possible. PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

manolo1 said:


> Sorry, but i know people who find and buy this FSCs for g07 and after all work done


If you know people who have done it, I am sure you asked them where they get FSC Codes from. What did they tell you?


----------



## manolo1 (Jan 27, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you know people who have done it, I am sure you asked them where they get FSC Codes from. What did they tell you?


Man said that he buy fsc, but now no have availible this place. Maybe do not want talk where , because in russia have fg-sever who sell this fsc by the overhigh price more 1000$.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

manolo1 said:


> Man said that he buy fsc, but now no have availible this place. Maybe do not want talk where , because in russia have fg-sever who sell this fsc by the overhigh price more 1000$.


Then he likely has contact in BMW Development who can make it, but it cant be ordered.


----------



## Avenger03 (Feb 12, 2021)

Hello all,

Anybody can help a FSC Code for vin number D973497 and Route europe maps please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Avenger03 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Anybody can help a FSC Code for vin number D973497 and Route europe maps please?


PM sent.


----------



## milennyc (Dec 21, 2020)

Avenger03 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Anybody can help a FSC Code for vin number D973497 and Route europe maps please?


I can help


----------



## henny (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Shawn,

Can you help out with a lifetime fsc for vin# 0U05258? Currently running NA Evo 2017-1 😬

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

henny said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you help out with a lifetime fsc for vin# 0U05258? Currently running NA Evo 2017-1 😬
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## daniel.pigna (Feb 17, 2021)

Hi Shawn,

i've downloaded the Road Map Europe West ROUTE 2021-1 and would need an FSC code for my F20 118i LCI....

VIN: V757615
Actual Map: Road Map Europe West Route 2020-1
Desired Map: Road Map Europe West Route 2021-1

it would be amazing if you could send me the FSC 

Thank you mate !!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

daniel.pigna said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> i've downloaded the Road Map Europe West ROUTE 2021-1 and would need an FSC code for my F20 118i LCI....
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## alexander.dmytryk (Feb 24, 2021)

Hello all,

Anybody can help a FSC Code for vin number 5UXWX9C5XH0D99031 and NBT EVO id4 europe east 2020-2 maps please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alexander.dmytryk said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Anybody can help a FSC Code for vin number 5UXWX9C5XH0D99031 and NBT EVO id4 europe east 2020-2 maps please?


PM sent.


----------



## Harleybrest (Mar 1, 2021)

Hi Shawn, my VIN: WBA4J1C58JBG79534
Can you help out with a lifetime fsc? Desired Map: Road Map Europe EVO 2020-3.
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Harleybrest said:


> Hi Shawn, my VIN: WBA4J1C58JBG79534
> Can you help out with a lifetime fsc? Desired Map: Road Map Europe EVO 2020-3.
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Harleybrest (Mar 1, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


----------



## CmdrBond (Mar 4, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well, that is the basic idea, but only the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> When you got your SAT Radio FSC Code, you should have received 3 files:
> 
> ...


Greetings @shawnsheridan

I've contacted Gerry and have 7E on order.

I'm a bit lost on the Diagnostic Address.

I'm guessing the the App Id for 7E is 126.

And upgrade index sounds self explanatory.

Can you just give a few more pointers?

The car is an F54 (F056 base)
Short vin is 2C44143
Headunit is an NBT_EVO (I think)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CmdrBond said:


> Greetings @shawnsheridan
> 
> I've contacted Gerry and have 7E on order.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## massimorifo (Feb 15, 2021)

[QUOTE = " daniel.pigna , post: 13509330, member: 913894"]
Ciao Shawn,

Ho scaricato la Road Map Europe West ROUTE 2021-1 e avrei bisogno di un codice FSC per il mio F20 118i LCI ....

VIN: V757615
Mappa attuale: Road Map Europe West Route 2020-1
Mappa desiderata: Road Map Europe West Route 2021-1

sarebbe fantastico se potessi inviarmi l'FSC : D

Grazie amico !!
[/ CITAZIONE]
ciao, ho bisogno del codice fsc per nbt
Road map Europa Next 2021-1.
Li ho generati tramite il generatore fsc ma la durata ei codici normali sono entrambi sbagliati.
Grazie per l'aiuto


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

massimorifo said:


> [QUOTE = " daniel.pigna , post: 13509330, member: 913894"]
> Ciao Shawn,
> 
> Ho scaricato la Road Map Europe West ROUTE 2021-1 e avrei bisogno di un codice FSC per il mio F20 118i LCI ....
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## JAC12 (Mar 2, 2021)

Please Help!

I've been trying everything to get the FSC code and even bought 4 different USB sticks with no luck getting the hex file...Can someone please help, I actually knocked out my maps completely

2014 650i
VIN WBAYP1C56ED216332
ROAD MAP NORTH AMERICA NEXT 2020-2


----------



## vasalu (May 12, 2021)

Hi Shawn may I please have a fsc code?
VIN: LL54482
map: Road Map Europe Premium West 2021-1
I´m thanking you in advance.


----------



## kaziu (Mar 13, 2021)

Hallo kann man auch FSC ganerien für 2021-2 Europa Way VIN WBA2C110307A32209?
.Danke gruss


----------



## Smtd (May 16, 2021)

Hi shawnsheridan 
I need your help!
I have a BMW 318 F31 2013 model.
I updated my navigation
(Road Map Europa West Next 2021-1)

but I need Fsc code.
VIN F820516
can you help me?


----------



## Smtd (May 16, 2021)

shawnsheridan thank you very, very much right now!
You are king man !!!👏


----------



## xavier8288 (May 18, 2021)

Good evening shawnsheridan 
I was trying to update the NAV. 
I tried several different FSC codes generated by my VIN but none of them worked.
Could you please help me out?
BMW X3 2015
VIN: 0D45408
Original Map data: 
North Amarica
112132.3.114
Road Map NORTH AMERICA Next
2014-2A
NBT_G14024I

My map data in USB Key:
Road Map NORTH AMERICA Next 2021-1

Thank you very much
Yan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kaziu said:


> Hallo kann man auch FSC ganerien für 2021-2 Europa Way VIN WBA2C110307A32209?
> .Danke gruss


WAY Map FSC Code cannot be generated. Only option for it is OEM FSC Code issued by BMW AG.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xavier8288 said:


> Could you please help me out?
> BMW X3 2015
> VIN: 0D45408
> Original Map data:
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## kaziu (Mar 13, 2021)

[QUOTE = "shawnsheridan, post: 13548986, member: 142175"]
WAY Map FSC-Code kann nicht generiert werden. Einzige Option dafür ist der von der BMW AG herausgegebene OEM FSC Code.
[/ZITAT]
Vielen Dank 
Gruss


----------



## WhiteNoiseMaker (May 18, 2021)

Hi Shawn, would you be able to create a FSC for me?

Model: 218d
VIN: V539579
Map: Road Map EUROPE WEST Route 2021-1

I’ve read conflicting reports about FSC and Route versions of the nav system, so no idea if it’s possible, hope you can help.


----------



## milennyc (Dec 21, 2020)

WhiteNoiseMaker said:


> Hi Shawn, would you be able to create a FSC for me?
> 
> Model: 218d
> VIN: V539579
> ...


Possible but its only PAID
I can help 
PM me


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

WhiteNoiseMaker said:


> Hi Shawn, would you be able to create a FSC for me?
> 
> Model: 218d
> VIN: V539579
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Crack_D (Apr 27, 2018)

Hello and respect Shawnsheridan!
Tried to create a code for my friends f16 but not working
Can I please ask you to create FSC for:
vin: 0R27462
map: Next Europe East 2021-1

Thank you in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Crack_D said:


> Hello and respect Shawnsheridan!
> Tried to create a code for my friends f16 but not working
> Can I please ask you to create FSC for:
> vin: 0R27462
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## TroyAndEddie (Sep 23, 2020)

Hello, I just changed some features on my headunit on my F60 Mini, and now my navigation showing 'Loading'. I put my FSC file on a USB (FAT32) and it says 'Connect USB device with correct activation code'. Anyone have ideas on why my current FSC code isn't recognized anymore?

VIN: 3B67387
Current Nav FSC: FSC_3B67387_012100FE


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TroyAndEddie said:


> Hello, I just changed some features on my headunit on my F60 Mini, and now my navigation showing 'Loading'. I put my FSC file on a USB (FAT32) and it says 'Connect USB device with correct activation code'. Anyone have ideas on why my current FSC code isn't recognized anymore?
> 
> VIN: 3B67387
> Current Nav FSC: FSC_3B67387_012100FE


PM sent.


----------



## Dxaboom (May 22, 2021)

Hello Shawn,

First of all thank you for all the work.



I tried to updat the road map on my HU. But after taping a wrong fsc code I lost my first nav system ( Road Map Europe Route 2015-1).

Can you sent me a fsc code for this plz :
Model : 116d f20 lci
Vin : 5A58757
Map : Road Map EUROPE WEST Route 2021-1
HU : RL_ENTRYNAV_Nav_F14421A

Thank you again.


----------



## demeze (May 22, 2021)

Hi Shawn, would you be able to create a FSC for me?

Model: 520d F11
VIN: C975426
Map: Road Map EUROPE EAST Route 2021-1

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dxaboom said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> First of all thank you for all the work.
> 
> ...





demeze said:


> Hi Shawn, would you be able to create a FSC for me?
> 
> Model: 520d F11
> VIN: C975426
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## memebot (Feb 25, 2021)

Hey Shawn
I want to update my navigation to "DIGITAL ROAD MAP UPDATE EUROPE EVO 2021-1 "
Vehicle is F36 420d 2015
Vin: WBA4E910X0G286384

I think this should be NBT Evo ID4. Can you help me out with a fsc code ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

memebot said:


> Hey Shawn
> I want to update my navigation to "DIGITAL ROAD MAP UPDATE EUROPE EVO 2021-1 "
> Vehicle is F36 420d 2015
> Vin: WBA4E910X0G286384
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Dmytro Korol (Nov 5, 2020)

Hello, I want to update map on my NBT to latest one and need a code, can you please help me?
BMW 535 igt

WBA5M2C52ED085515


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dmytro Korol said:


> Hello, I want to update map on my NBT to latest one and need a code, can you please help me?
> BMW 535 igt
> 
> WBA5M2C52ED085515


PM sent.


----------



## ALM4S (Feb 21, 2021)

Hi, can someone get me the fsc for my nbt 2021-1 update of europe west ... last 7 vin of my x3 f25 is 0F04842


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ALM4S said:


> Hi, can someone get me the fsc for my nbt 2021-1 update of europe west ... last 7 vin of my x3 f25 is 0F04842


PM sent.


----------



## koyumdzhiev (Jun 2, 2021)

Hello, can I get a code for my NBT 2021-1 europe east next? My VIN is DW54552. Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

koyumdzhiev said:


> Hello, can I get a code for my NBT 2021-1 europe east next? My VIN is DW54552. Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## Hubert6010 (Jun 5, 2021)

Hello, can I get a code for my EVO ID5 2021-1 europe? My VIN is VA11341. I don't know if it's possible, this is my first BMW. Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hubert6010 said:


> Hello, can I get a code for my EVO ID5 2021-1 europe? My VIN is VA11341. I don't know if it's possible, this is my first BMW. Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## DapperDad (Aug 9, 2019)

Hi Shawn 
Could you possibly generate an FSC code for me pls ? 
Car: 520D 2014
Map: Europe West Next map 2021 1.7z 
Vin: GJ37600

I would be eternally grateful
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DapperDad said:


> Hi Shawn
> Could you possibly generate an FSC code for me pls ?
> Car: 520D 2014
> Map: Europe West Next map 2021 1.7z
> ...


You have ROUTE Map, not NEXT Map. PM sent.


----------



## Orlandu (Jun 8, 2021)

Hello. 
I'm trying to update my maps but I don't have FSC code. Could someone generate one for me perhaps?

Car: BMW3 GT F34 2014
Maps : Road Map EUROPE WEST Next 2021-1
Software type: NBT_G14024l
Vin last digits: D498740

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Orlandu said:


> Hello.
> I'm trying to update my maps but I don't have FSC code. Could someone generate one for me perhaps?
> 
> Car: BMW3 GT F34 2014
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Marian2021 (Jun 9, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hello Shawn, can you help me with an fsc 07E for SLi kafas2 ecu? My vin is F249596, but I deactivate this fsc on 1st of June and I think I need a new date. The error I have is invalid creation date. Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Marian2021 said:


> Hello Shawn, can you help me with an fsc 07E for SLi kafas2 ecu? My vin is F249596, but I deactivate this fsc on 1st of June and I think I need a new date. The error I have is invalid creation date. Thank you!


What is current 7E SLI Status, Cancelled or Rejected?


----------



## Marian2021 (Jun 9, 2021)

If I try to load it will be loaded and if I try to check, rejected, with error of data created.


----------



## Marian2021 (Jun 9, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> What is current 7E SLI Status, Cancelled or Rejected?


If I try to load it will be loaded and if I try to check, rejected, with error of data created.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Marian2021 said:


> If I try to load it will be loaded and if I try to check, rejected, with error of data created.


I do not ask about Loading it. You cannot load FSC Code where one already exists unless it is newer than the existing one, else you will have FSC Creation Date error as you experienced.

I asked what is current 7E SLI FSC Code Status. Is it Cancelled or Rejected? 

Check it with E-Sys => FSC => Check FSC Status.


----------



## Marian2021 (Jun 9, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> I do not ask about Loading it. You cannot load FSC Code where one already exists unless it is newer than the existing one, else you will have FSC Creation Date error as you experienced.
> 
> I asked what is current 7E SLI FSC Code Status. Is it Cancelled or Rejected?
> 
> Check it with E-Sys => FSC => Check FSC Status.


Rejected!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Marian2021 said:


> Rejected!


Well that is better than Cancelled, although not sure how to move it back to Accepted. I have never purposely "deactivated" one before.


----------



## Marian2021 (Jun 9, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well that is better than Cancelled, although not sure how to move it back to Accepted. I have never purposely "deactivated" one before.


I load kafas BE and BF fsc from an 2017 donor VIN and I also load the 7E fsc, but after that I try to reload my original car 2012 7E fsc. When it was rejected, I deactivate the donor 7E fsc. This was the stupid thing that I've done. 🙄🙄🙄


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Marian2021 said:


> I load kafas BE and BF fsc from an 2017 donor VIN and I also load the 7E fsc, but after that I try to reload my original car 2012 7E fsc. When it was rejected, I deactivate the donor 7E fsc. This was the stupid thing that I've done. 🙄🙄🙄


Did the Donor BE and BF and 7E FSC codes work?


----------



## Marian2021 (Jun 9, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Did the Donor BE and BF and 7E FSC codes work?


Yes, and BE and BF works also now.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Marian2021 said:


> Yes, and BE and BF works also now.


Then best bet is to get a new set of Donor FSC Codes, BE, BF, and 7E, with a newer creation date than current Donor set, and import them, and all should be Accepted.


----------



## Marian2021 (Jun 9, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Did the Donor BE and BF and 7E FSC codes work?





shawnsheridan said:


> Then best bet is to get a new set of Donor FSC Codes, BE, BF, and 7E, with a newer creation date than current Donor set, and import them, and all should be Accepted.


Thank you for your advice and your time! I will try to do this!


----------



## er_chitara (Jun 15, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I am taking the first steps in BMW coding and I was trying to find a way to generate an FSC code for a new map that I wanted to install on my NBT professional. Could someone help me in finding an FSC code for the car and the map that you can find below?
Thanks in advance to anyone who can give me a hand.
Have a great day!

Car: BMW F31 Xdrive 2014
Current Map : Road Map EUROPE Next 2014-2
New Map: Road Map EUROPE WEST Next 2021-1
Software type: NBT_L15325B
Vin last digits: K306586


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

er_chitara said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am taking the first steps in BMW coding and I was trying to find a way to generate an FSC code for a new map that I wanted to install on my NBT professional. Could someone help me in finding an FSC code for the car and the map that you can find below?
> Thanks in advance to anyone who can give me a hand.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## bmw_ru000 (Jun 19, 2021)

Hello Shawn, would you be able to create a FSC for me? Nbt evo id4, vin K413381. Map: Road Map EUROPE EVO 2021-2. Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmw_ru000 said:


> Hello Shawn, would you be able to create a FSC for me? Nbt evo id4, vin K413381. Map: Road Map EUROPE EVO 2021-2. Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## Jonnymac32 (Jun 20, 2021)

Hi, just bought a 5 Series E70 but have no idea what Nav system I have, can anyone help please? VIN - WBA5E52000G721215. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jonnymac32 said:


> Hi, just bought a 5 Series E70 but have no idea what Nav system I have, can anyone help please? VIN - WBA5E52000G721215. Thanks


G721215 is an an F10 BMW 520D A, 140KW, not an E70 X5, and it has ENTRYNAV Head Unit, which runs ROUTE Map. PM sent,


----------



## BMWCODINGZABRZE (Jan 16, 2021)

Hi everyone .
I would like to generate the fsc code for nbt evo for the map 2021-2 myself. I have Hu tool 2.6pre. The car is F36 from 2017.
I use Dr. Gini for the remaining units. I have a problem with Evo.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMWCODINGZABRZE said:


> Hi everyone .
> I would like to generate the fsc code for nbt evo for the map 2021-2 myself. I have Hu tool 2.6pre. The car is F36 from 2017.
> I use Dr. Gini for the remaining units. I have a problem with Evo.


PM sent.


----------



## otomaars (Jun 21, 2021)

Hi guys, could someone help with FSC code? Car has NBT, current map 2014 europe next, desired update 2021-1 EUROPE EAST Next.
Last 7 digits of VIN are D827464. Big thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

otomaars said:


> Hi guys, could someone help with FSC code? Car has NBT, current map 2014 europe next, desired update 2021-1 EUROPE EAST Next.
> Last 7 digits of VIN are D827464. Big thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## Dzulisan (Jun 22, 2021)

Hello! 

I can see there is Shawn here helping everyone out with the FSC codes...  Is there a chance to help me out? 

Desired update Road Map EUROPE EAST Next 2021-1. 
Last 7 digits of VIN are VW99061. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Bmw1user (Jun 21, 2021)

Hi, 
I want to update my Road map evo Europe 2017-3 to newest one.
vin:7A45584

also i want activate CarPlay if someone could give me more info about it would be great.

thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dzulisan said:


> Hello!
> 
> I can see there is Shawn here helping everyone out with the FSC codes...  Is there a chance to help me out?
> 
> ...





Bmw1user said:


> Hi,
> I want to update my Road map evo Europe 2017-3 to newest one.
> vin:7A45584
> 
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## GdogGdog (Jun 26, 2021)

Hi, I think I have some sort of problem with the satnav on the CIC i have for a 2013 model.. I can put in the post code but then it does not allow me to put first line of the address or number. I wanted to try and see if i update the maps data it would help but didn't wanted to spend a lot on trying this out.
So would anyone do a FSC code (lifetime) and maps data for CIC for a BMW 5 series (i need Europe move). Last 7 digit of the vin number is d200512.
Thanks 
any other solutions are welcome too.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GdogGdog said:


> Hi, I think I have some sort of problem with the satnav on the CIC i have for a 2013 model.. I can put in the post code but then it does not allow me to put first line of the address or number. I wanted to try and see if i update the maps data it would help but didn't wanted to spend a lot on trying this out.
> So would anyone do a FSC code (lifetime) and maps data for CIC for a BMW 5 series (i need Europe move). Last 7 digit of the vin number is d200512.
> Thanks
> any other solutions are welcome too.


You do not have CIC Head Unit, you have CHAMP2 Head Unit. PM sent.


----------



## Zanfi83 (Jun 27, 2021)

Hello. I bought a F11 525 from 2015 and I want to update the maps. I downloaded the maps - road europe est next 2020-2. I insert the stick for update, I introduced the fsc code from the manual and I received the message that the code is not correct. I suppose that I need a new fsc code, but I didn't find any usb port in the glove compartiment. Can anyone give me a help with a new fsc code? My last 7 digit from vin: GV36061
Thank you very much!


----------



## rl2102 (Aug 19, 2017)

@shawnsheridan 

Please help as well 2014 BMW F10, need FSC and latest North America map
Vin: D619486

TIA


----------



## danvicu (Jul 28, 2021)

@shawnsheridan can u help me with a FSC code for navigtion update (Europe East - Route Navigation) of vehicle id: G800145. Thanks


----------



## thien_tu9999 (Jul 28, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi, I need your help. 
I unlock Carplay with FSC code but I don't have map for my G12 BMW 
And my car has Kafas4 but it don't have Wrong way assist or Speed Limit Information 
Thank you so much


----------



## Jakki2 (Nov 18, 2015)

@shawnsheridan 
Hi Shawn,
i were to update my maps until i discovered yesterday that i'm not able to get working FSC code - because I have entrynav.
now i still see that something might be possible to do ? 
I have new maps already and as old ones are from 2016, I would love to update them...


----------



## Jakki2 (Nov 18, 2015)

Jakki2 said:


> @shawnsheridan
> Hi Shawn,
> i were to update my maps until i discovered yesterday that i'm not able to get working FSC code - because I have entrynav.
> now i still see that something might be possible to do ?
> I have new maps already and as old ones are from 2016, I would love to update them...


forgot to mention vin K828405


----------



## dedivanspb (Jul 28, 2021)

Hi!

I need FSC codes 13E and 13F for G01 2021 year (i will retrofit driver assist plus).

It looks like it's impossible to buy original codes, who knows where to buy the necessary codes?


----------



## salkash7920 (Aug 1, 2021)

@shawnsheridan First off, you are awesome for replying to literally everyone. Time and commitment is off the charts.

That being said, can you please help with the FSC code for my car?
Car details:
1. VIN: WBA5A7C51ED619545
2. Map Version: NBT NEXT 2014
3. Desired Version: 2022-1 (files already downloaded)

Tried generating the FSC Code but haven't been able to get my car to accept it.

Thank you!


----------



## LukeWard7 (Aug 1, 2021)

@shawnsheridan Hoping you can help. Could you supply me with the FSC code for my car please?

VIN - .
Map Version - RL_EntryNav_Nav_I16293A
Desired Version - latest possible version for Europe (I live in the UK)

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jmroaz said:


> Help!
> 
> Vin: WBA5C91040D057100
> Map: road map europe next west 2021-1
> ...





rl2102 said:


> @shawnsheridan
> 
> Please help as well 2014 BMW F10, need FSC and latest North America map
> Vin: D619486
> ...





danvicu said:


> @shawnsheridan can u help me with a FSC code for navigtion update (Europe East - Route Navigation) of vehicle id: G800145. Thanks





thien_tu9999 said:


> Hi, I need your help.
> I unlock Carplay with FSC code but I don't have map for my G12 BMW
> And my car has Kafas4 but it don't have Wrong way assist or Speed Limit Information
> Thank you so much





Jakki2 said:


> @shawnsheridan
> Hi Shawn,
> i were to update my maps until i discovered yesterday that i'm not able to get working FSC code - because I have entrynav.
> now i still see that something might be possible to do ?
> I have new maps already and as old ones are from 2016, I would love to update them...





salkash7920 said:


> @shawnsheridan First off, you are awesome for replying to literally everyone. Time and commitment is off the charts.
> 
> That being said, can you please help with the FSC code for my car?
> Car details:
> ...





LukeWard7 said:


> @shawnsheridan Hoping you can help. Could you supply me with the FSC code for my car please?
> 
> VIN - WBA1R520505C15669
> Map Version - RL_EntryNav_Nav_I16293A
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## dedivanspb (Jul 28, 2021)

Shawn,

Can you help with 13E and 13F FSC codes for G01?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dedivanspb said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Can you help with 13E and 13F FSC codes for G01?


PM sent.


----------



## evandelano (Aug 1, 2021)

Hi, Shawn!

I was referred to this website because a friend of mine told me about you helping him with FSC codes. Could you help me with my 2014 BMW X5 map? The last few nums of the VIN is F0K61189 and I'm looking to update it to the 2022-1 NEXT of North America.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

evandelano said:


> Hi, Shawn!
> 
> I was referred to this website because a friend of mine told me about you helping him with FSC codes. Could you help me with my 2014 BMW X5 map? The last few nums of the VIN is F0K61189 and I'm looking to update it to the 2022-1 NEXT of North America.


PM sent.


----------



## jj_17 (Aug 1, 2021)

@shawnsheridan
Thanks for the amazing job that you help everyone here! I'd appreciate if you may also help me with getting the FSC code (lifetime if possible) for the map update for my i3. 

VIN last 7 digits: V950703
System: NBT
Current Map Version: Road Map Europe Next 2017-1
Downloaded Version: Road Map Europe West Next 2021-1


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jj_17 said:


> @shawnsheridan
> Thanks for the amazing job that you help everyone here! I'd appreciate if you may also help me with getting the FSC code (lifetime if possible) for the map update for my i3.
> 
> VIN last 7 digits: V950703
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## hulkiberlin (Aug 1, 2021)

Dear Shawn, can i have pls FSC for

VIN : K761875
Map Version - Road Map Europe Route2016-1
Desired Version - Road Map Europe West Route 2021-1


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hulkiberlin said:


> Dear Shawn, can i have pls FSC for
> 
> VIN : K761875
> Map Version - Road Map Europe Route2016-1
> Desired Version - Road Map Europe West Route 2021-1


PM sent.


----------



## WombleDave (Aug 2, 2021)

Hello Shawn ,

great forum, just about dried out my 520 after encountering the leaking yellow grommet issue that without the forum I've have never found. Anyway next issue is to update the satnav with the latest maps. Would it be possible to get an FSC code for my update please ?

VIN : G112838
Map Version - Road Map Europe Route 2018-1
Desired Version - Road Map Europe West Route 2021-1 

I believe the headunit is an EntryNav ?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

WombleDave said:


> Hello Shawn ,
> 
> great forum, just about dried out my 520 after encountering the leaking yellow grommet issue that without the forum I've have never found. Anyway next issue is to update the satnav with the latest maps. Would it be possible to get an FSC code for my update please ?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi Shawn, Can i have 2021 West Europe premium map fsc for E652352?


----------



## Rekap69 (Aug 20, 2021)

Hello everyone ,I am new to Bmw and Bmw forums, I am from UK and recently purchased a 2016 F36 and the maps are outdated.
i have downloaded the latest map for europe Evo which i believe is Road Map Europe EVO 2021-2 but would need some help getting the FSC code.
could you help me out ShawnSheridan?
would be super greatfull.
thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rekap69 said:


> Hello everyone ,I am new to Bmw and Bmw forums, I am from UK and recently purchased a 2016 F36 and the maps are outdated.
> i have downloaded the latest map for europe Evo which i believe is Road Map Europe EVO 2021-2 but would need some help getting the FSC code.
> could you help me out ShawnSheridan?
> would be super greatfull.
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Ru87y (Aug 23, 2021)

Hello Shawn, 

Could I trouble you for an FSC code please? It is for a UK based vehicle, 5 Series F11, I want to install the Premium Europe West maps update. 
The part VIN is DV96357 

Grateful for any help you can give. 
Thanks
Rusty


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ru87y said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Could I trouble you for an FSC code please? It is for a UK based vehicle, 5 Series F11, I want to install the Premium Europe West maps update.
> The part VIN is DV96357
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Dijkster (Aug 24, 2021)

Hello Shawn,

Could you help me for a FSC code. I tried a update for Road map Europe West Route 2022-1 with the wrong FSC code for my car. The part vin is: 3A69591.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dijkster said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Could you help me for a FSC code. I tried a update for Road map Europe West Route 2022-1 with the wrong FSC code for my car. The part vin is: 3A69591.


PM sent.


----------



## pete_ (Aug 3, 2016)

Can anyone help me out in activating Carplay in my car?
HU_NBT2
Soft X20511
VIN 0U50748


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pete_ said:


> Can anyone help me out in activating Carplay in my car?
> HU_NBT2
> Soft X20511
> VIN 0U50748


PM sent.


----------



## vldbg (Sep 23, 2019)

Hello Shawn, can I get the FSC code for Road Map Europe EVO 2021-2? VIN is P763451 thank you very much in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vldbg said:


> Hello Shawn, can I get the FSC code for Road Map Europe EVO 2021-2? VIN is P763451 thank you very much in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## silver20100 (Sep 8, 2021)

Hello Shawn, can I get the FSC code for Road Map Europe East Premium (usb) 2021-1 Vin is: C105175 Thanks !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

silver20100 said:


> Hello Shawn, can I get the FSC code for Road Map Europe East Premium (usb) 2021-1 Vin is: C105175 Thanks !


PM sent.


----------



## Arcz (Sep 8, 2021)

Hi Shawn
I need FSC code for SLI G30


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Arcz said:


> Hi Shawn
> I need FSC code for SLI G30


PM sent.


----------



## Ekowaty (Sep 8, 2021)

Hello
Please Help me Shawn
I'm trying to import FSC code for my F30
WBA8B3G53HNU35266
NBT Evo-Id5. Esys importing does not work unfortunetly or im doing sth wrong.
Can You help me how can i import FSC. I have acces to latest versions of AICoder/ESYS
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ekowaty said:


> Hello
> Please Help me Shawn
> I'm trying to import FSC code for my F30
> WBA8B3G53HNU35266
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## NobbyNobbs (Sep 9, 2021)

Please , can anyone help me with a FSC code for Road Map West Europe MOVE 2021 ?
VIN: F660323
if possible please Lifetime 0xFF

thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NobbyNobbs said:


> Please , can anyone help me with a FSC code for Road Map West Europe MOVE 2021 ?
> VIN: F660323
> if possible please Lifetime 0xFF
> 
> thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## husskad (Nov 4, 2017)

Hello Shawn,

Could you help me for a FSC code for Road map Europe West Route 2022-1. The part vin is: 0G67768. 

Many Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

husskad said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Could you help me for a FSC code for Road map Europe West Route 2022-1. The part vin is: 0G67768.
> 
> Many Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## husskad (Nov 4, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn
sorry i got it wrong i meant for Europe West NEXT 2022-1 if you can that would be great.

Many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

husskad said:


> Hi Shawn
> sorry i got it wrong i meant for Europe West NEXT 2022-1 if you can that would be great.
> 
> Many thanks


PM sent.


----------



## MRNG (Sep 12, 2021)

Good evening Shawn!
I will appreciate very much if you can help me to obtain the FSC code for Road Map Europe EVO 2021-2!
VIN number is WBA8E3G53GNT77715.
Thank you very much in advance!
Have a great evening!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MRNG said:


> Good evening Shawn!
> I will appreciate very much if you can help me to obtain the FSC code for Road Map Europe EVO 2021-2!
> VIN number is WBA8E3G53GNT77715.
> Thank you very much in advance!
> Have a great evening!


PM sent.


----------



## piticu330d (Sep 15, 2021)

Hi all,
I have a BMW 118d E81 2009 CIC Mid Motion and I can't generate the FSC Code in any form.
I tried all possible options with the stick and I didn't go
I tried with the FSC Generator to introduce VIN and I didn't succeed.
is there any way to extract FSC code or identify it?
Now it is: 1.8.2 Road Map Europe MOTION 2009-2
VIN: WBAUB31060VJ81097
Thank you in advance


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

do you have kdcan cable?


----------



## piticu330d (Sep 15, 2021)

Elthox said:


> do you have kdcan cable?


now I probably ordered tomorrow or Friday arrives


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

piticu330d said:


> Hi all,
> I have a BMW 118d E81 2009 CIC Mid Motion and I can't generate the FSC Code in any form.
> I tried all possible options with the stick and I didn't go
> I tried with the FSC Generator to introduce VIN and I didn't succeed.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## ashb182 (Sep 15, 2021)

Hi all wondering if anyone can help,

Trying to update my nav but having trouble getting the FSC code i cant seem to extract it, 

VIN - WBA4E92020G757376
Map is EU West Premium 2020-2

Thank you in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ashb182 said:


> Hi all wondering if anyone can help,
> 
> Trying to update my nav but having trouble getting the FSC code i cant seem to extract it,
> 
> ...


VIN is car with EVO Map, not PREMIUM Map. PM sent.


----------



## LowPro2210 (Sep 15, 2021)

Hi Shawn,

I bought a used 118i with maps from 2016. I want to update it but, as everyone else here, I have trouble with the FSC. 

Could you help me please?

Version:

101153.3.412
Road Map EUROPE Route
2016-2

RL_EntryNav_Nav_I16293A

VIN: WBA1R51030V764866

Thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

LowPro2210 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I bought a used 118i with maps from 2016. I want to update it but, as everyone else here, I have trouble with the FSC.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## janman79 (Sep 16, 2021)

Hi Shawn, I am from the UK with a car with maps Road map Europe EVO 2021-2, any chance you can give us a helping hand with the FSC? The VIN is WBA7C22050G545212.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

janman79 said:


> Hi Shawn, I am from the UK with a car with maps Road map Europe EVO 2021-2, any chance you can give us a helping hand with the FSC? The VIN is WBA7C22050G545212.


PM sent.


----------



## bbxx (Sep 19, 2021)

Hi Shawn,
I'm looking Lifetime FSC Code for my R60. I hope you can help me

VIN: WR16383
MAP: Road Map Europe West MOVE 2021

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bbxx said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I'm looking Lifetime FSC Code for my R60. I hope you can help me
> 
> VIN: WR16383
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## BMWF48HR (Sep 22, 2021)

Hello Shawn 
Would it be possible to get an FSC code for my update please ?
VIN: 5E74086
MAP VERSION: ROAD MAP EUROPE EAST ROUTE 2020-2
fsc ?
CURRENTLY IT IS A MAP: ROAD MAP EUROPE ROUTE 2016-1
RL_EntryNav_Nav_I16293A


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMWF48HR said:


> Hello Shawn
> Would it be possible to get an FSC code for my update please ?
> VIN: 5E74086
> MAP VERSION: ROAD MAP EUROPE EAST ROUTE 2020-2
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## kennyt1 (Sep 23, 2021)

Hi Shawn,

Would you be able to help as my maps are outdated, currently have the Road Map EUROPE Route 2017-1.

Many thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kennyt1 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Would you be able to help as my maps are outdated, currently have the Road Map EUROPE Route 2017-1.
> 
> Many thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Atlanteg (Jul 16, 2019)

izen said:


> My 216 FSC has arrived in the form of 3 files of xxxxxxx_00830001.xxx.
> 
> Its AppID is deduced as HEX 83 (DEC 131).
> 
> ...


Hi, could you tell me please where have you bought the FSC code from ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Atlanteg said:


> Hi, could you tell me please where have you bought the FSC code from ?


I replied to you same PM.


----------



## youngslee91 (Aug 13, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> I replied to you same PM.


can you help me also?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

youngslee91 said:


> can you help me also?


PM sent.


----------



## FreddyW (Oct 3, 2021)

Good evening Shawn!
I will appreciate very much if you can help me to obtain the FSC code for Road Map Europe West NEXT 2021-2
VIN number is WBA3U11090P720598.
Thank you very much in advance!
Have a great evening!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FreddyW said:


> Good evening Shawn!
> I will appreciate very much if you can help me to obtain the FSC code for Road Map Europe West NEXT 2021-2
> VIN number is WBA3U11090P720598.
> Thank you very much in advance!
> Have a great evening!


PM sent.


----------



## Shadow861 (Mar 30, 2020)

Hello @shawnsheridan 
Would it be possible to generate fsc file for my update please?

for map version: Road Map EUROPE EVO 2021-3?
NBTevo_X20511l

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Shadow861 said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan
> Would it be possible to generate fsc file for my update please?
> 
> for map version: Road Map EUROPE EVO 2021-3?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## tjalsma (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello @shawnsheridan 

Could you please let me know what I need to updated my 2017 330i? I live in North America. Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tjalsma said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan
> 
> Could you please let me know what I need to updated my 2017 330i? I live in North America. Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## TheBayoumi (Jun 7, 2021)

Hii @shawnsheridan 

i'm into learning how to activate the .FSC file (Full Set) so i found this application that helped my generate.








First Question.

after reading #2 about decoding the fsc file with my tiny mind, i got confused a little bit are these files need to decoded first or not, if not is it possible to activate it via usb directly without E-sys?...

are these files enough to help me activate to full set or not??

i downloaded the Decoder trying to do what you said with this files they were nothing to decode.


This is my SALAPA-Element.









Second Question, bare with me!

i wanna activate Apple carplay and the full set, so do i need to add 6CP for apple carplay?, and change 6NH to 6NS? 


Third Question,

I-Step -503, do i need to upgrade it to F020-20-11-557 or F020-21-03-557 for the full screen? 










Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TheBayoumi said:


> Hii @shawnsheridan
> 
> i'm into learning how to activate the .FSC file (Full Set)...


PM sent.


----------



## Adrianglo (Oct 10, 2021)

Hello Shawn,

Could you help me for a FSC code activation for Road map Europe Live 2021-3 MGU . The part vin is: LT31971

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Adrianglo said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Could you help me for a FSC code activation for Road map Europe Live 2021-3 MGU . The part vin is: LT31971
> 
> Thanks


No. Only option for LIVE FSC Code is OEM FSC Code issued by BMW AG, and for Region Conversion, it is very expensive.


----------



## Adrianglo (Oct 10, 2021)

Ok thanks for the message. Is it possible to get Code FSC SLI and Lane departire warning for my car?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Adrianglo said:


> Ok thanks for the message. Is it possible to get Code FSC SLI and Lane departire warning for my car?


SLI Possible but not LDW.


----------



## Kev_Yorkshire (Oct 14, 2021)

Hi, im looking for help with my F45 series 2 active tourer. Maps are out of date, cant get them FSC files using usb stick and 1b file thats been discussed. Car only has 1 usb port in centre armrest area. Inserted several different usb sticks and nothing happens. It does see music if i put some on the drive though.

Looking for FSC codes and west european map for it

Sat nav info reads

Europa
BMW Group
101143.3.412
Road Map EUROPE Route
2015-2A

RL_EntryNav_Nav_I16293A

Vin is : WBA2C12050V613010

Any help would be really appreciated, i'm pretty clueless at this sort of thing


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kev_Yorkshire said:


> Hi, im looking for help with my F45 series 2 active tourer. Maps are out of date, cant get them FSC files using usb stick and 1b file thats been discussed. Car only has 1 usb port in centre armrest area. Inserted several different usb sticks and nothing happens. It does see music if i put some on the drive though.
> 
> Looking for FSC codes and west european map for it
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## ARMATS (Oct 17, 2021)

*Hi, can someone help me to update NAV on my F10 2012 for Armenia CDX06328*


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ARMATS said:


> Hi, can someone help me to update NAV on my F10 2012 for Armenia CDX06328


PM sent.


----------



## vadim500 (Oct 27, 2021)

Good time of day. Could you help me update the navigation system on my car, I entered the wrong activation code several times and now navigation is blocked. If you can help me, I will be very grateful to you. Maps Road_Map_EUROPE_EAST_Route_2022-1 Head Unit System - ENTRYNAV
VIN 5C02325
I want a lifetime code, thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vadim500 said:


> Good time of day. Could you help me update the navigation system on my car, I entered the wrong activation code several times and now navigation is blocked. If you can help me, I will be very grateful to you. Maps Road_Map_EUROPE_EAST_Route_2022-1 Head Unit System - ENTRYNAV
> VIN 5C02325
> I want a lifetime code, thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Milan M (Oct 27, 2021)

Finally some problem solver


----------



## Milan M (Oct 27, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


I wish you all a good day. I would also need the same thing as VADIM500. Could you help me 2? Maps Road_Map_EUROPE_EAST_Route_2022-1, before that I had Next map from 2018, and it's NBT system. Last few digits are 0N63588. Also lifetime code  Thanks!!!


----------



## vadim500 (Oct 27, 2021)

Milan M said:


> I wish you all a good day. I would also need the same thing as VADIM500. Could you help me 2? Maps Road_Map_EUROPE_EAST_Route_2022-1, before that I had Next map from 2018, and it's NBT system. Last few digits are 0N63588. Also lifetime code  Thanks!!!


He just gives the email address of the code seller in private messages who asks for $35 for the code. You can just write it in the topic header and not develop this branch. I don't understand what the point is?


----------



## Milan M (Oct 27, 2021)

vadim500 said:


> He just gives the email address of the code seller in private messages who asks for $35 for the code. You can just write it in the topic header and not develop this branch. I don't understand what the point is?


Thanks for the info.  I will try to find it somewhere else. If I manage, will let you know.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vadim500 said:


> He just gives the email address of the code seller in private messages who asks for $35 for the code. You can just write it in the topic header and not develop this branch. I don't understand what the point is?


Sorry, but there is no public FSC Generator for ROUTE Map FSC Codes.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Milan M said:


> I wish you all a good day. I would also need the same thing as VADIM500. Could you help me 2? Maps Road_Map_EUROPE_EAST_Route_2022-1, before that I had Next map from 2018, and it's NBT system. Last few digits are 0N63588. Also lifetime code  Thanks!!!


You need NEXT Map Update, not ROUTE map. PM sent.


----------



## ethv (Oct 28, 2021)

Hello,

0E20888 (my F25)
DW23739 (friend's F10)

Thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ethv said:


> Hello,
> 
> 0E20888 (my F25)
> DW23739 (friend's F10)
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Cameleon2605 (Oct 29, 2021)

Hi can Somebody Help fsc for bmw218d active(f45) for Navi update
Number ist v482166 thanks a lot


----------



## Milan M (Oct 27, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need NEXT Map Update, not ROUTE map. PM sent.


Just to confirm that I recived the code and that I have sucessfully updated map in my f15 to version 2022-1. Shawnsheridan sent it to me for free and asked nothing in return. And for the end, thank you for helping me finding a solution for free! This is so rare this days! You are the man!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Cameleon2605 said:


> Hi can Somebody Help fsc for bmw218d active(f45) for Navi update
> Number ist v482166 thanks a lot


PM sent.


----------



## piotroskop1 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hello Shawn
Can You help me with getting a lifetime FSC code for Road Map Europe EVO 2021-3
VIN number is WBAJN51000B261454
Thank you in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

piotroskop1 said:


> Hello Shawn
> Can You help me with getting a lifetime FSC code for Road Map Europe EVO 2021-3
> VIN number is WBAJN51000B261454
> Thank you in advance


PM sent.


----------



## ltmad750 (Nov 8, 2021)

Need help updating maps to North America EVO 2021-3 on a 16 BMW 750i. How do I generate/get the FSC code? Is that something I can do through E-Sys?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ltmad750 said:


> Need help updating maps to North America EVO 2021-3 on a 16 BMW 750i. How do I generate/get the FSC code? Is that something I can do through E-Sys?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## jje357 (Nov 10, 2021)

hello new to the forum can anyone help me with fsc vin: 5t93931 change my us map to europe


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jje357 said:


> hello new to the forum can anyone help me with fsc vin: 5t93931 change my us map to europe


Car has ENTRYNAV2 Head Unit (WAY Map). ONLY option is OEM Conversion FSC Code from BMW AG, and expect to pay a lot.


----------



## jje357 (Nov 10, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Car has ENTRYNAV2 Head Unit (WAY Map). ONLY option is OEM Conversion FSC Code from BMW AG, and expect to pay a lot.


yes it's all factory and not trying to pay a lot...but it seems i may have too


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jje357 said:


> yes it's all factory and not trying to pay a lot...but it seems i may have too


No other choice if you want Europe WAY map install.


----------



## spenk (Nov 11, 2021)

Hello Shawn
Can You help me with a FSC code for Road Map EUROPE Route 2022-1 , RL_EntryNav 
VIN WBA1S110707A06002 
Thank you in advance


----------



## kgabor (Nov 5, 2021)

Hi Shawn,

Any chance to get an FSC code (lifetime or One time) for the latest Road Map Europe Route West 2022-1 for EntryNav unit?

Current version is:
EUROPA
BMW GROUP
401201.3.411
Road Map EUROPE WEST
Route 2021-1

RL_EntryNav_Nav_I15405A

VIN: WBA2A31010V953189

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spenk said:


> Hello Shawn
> Can You help me with a FSC code for Road Map EUROPE Route 2022-1 , RL_EntryNav
> VIN WBA1S110707A06002
> Thank you in advance





kgabor said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Any chance to get an FSC code (lifetime or One time) for the latest Road Map Europe Route West 2022-1 for EntryNav unit?
> 
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## bartek_d (Nov 4, 2021)

Hi.

I want to update maps to version 2021 (MOTION) in my E91 LCI with CIC-MID. Unfortunately the FSC code generated by VIN from generator by Jagaer is not correct.

The method to extract file 1b via USB does not work. I later found out that it only works with CIC, not CIC-MID.

How can I get the 1b file out? With the ENET cable? Maybe another generator will work?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bartek_d said:


> Hi.
> 
> I want to update maps to version 2021 (MOTION) in my E91 LCI with CIC-MID. Unfortunately the FSC code generated by VIN from generator by Jagaer is not correct.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## yuehanlu (Aug 21, 2021)

Hi Shwan:
Do you have the experience to generate DTC FSC for Motorcycle? 
BMW F750GS
VIN YC01035
Thx!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yuehanlu said:


> Hi Shwan:
> Do you have the experience to generate DTC FSC for Motorcycle?
> BMW F750GS
> VIN YC01035
> Thx!


Not possible. Must be issued by BMW AG and signed with their Private Key.


----------



## yuehanlu (Aug 21, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Not possible. Must be issued by BMW AG and signed with their Private Key.


Thx! I hope someone could crack it soon, hahaha


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yuehanlu said:


> Thx! I hope someone could crack it soon, hahaha


Not happening. Sorry.


----------



## yuehanlu (Aug 21, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Not happening. Sorry.


I see, Do you know where I can buy it at a reasonable price? (except official dealer)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yuehanlu said:


> I see, Do you know where I can buy it at a reasonable price? (except official dealer)


No. No matter where you buy it from, it originates from BMW AG, and they set the price high out the gate.


----------



## evs (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi, Shawn,

pls, PM where can i get NA EVO maps code for LA13856.

thanks a lot.


----------



## dimey (Nov 14, 2021)

Hello guys. Can anyone help with FSC for Road Map Europe EVO 2021-3 NBT EVO ID4 ?
VIN: WBA8E3G56GNU04244


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

evs said:


> Hi, Shawn,
> 
> pls, PM where can i get NA EVO maps code for LA13856.
> 
> thanks a lot.





dimey said:


> Hello guys. Can anyone help with FSC for Road Map Europe EVO 2021-3 NBT EVO ID4 ?
> VIN: WBA8E3G56GNU04244


PM's sent.


----------



## Ovidiu.c (Mar 27, 2021)

Hi, Shawn!
please help with FSC for Road Map Europe East NEXT 2022-1 - for D156463 ? 

thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ovidiu.c said:


> Hi, Shawn!
> please help with FSC for Road Map Europe East NEXT 2022-1 - for D156463 ?
> 
> thanks a lot in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## tierney.hunter.9 (Nov 20, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn! I need an FSC code for my 2014 BMW 320i xdrive badly! I cant seem to get ANY generator to work. 

Map: Road Map North America Next 2021-2
VIN: WBA3C3C56EP661119
THANK YOU!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tierney.hunter.9 said:


> Hi Shawn! I need an FSC code for my 2014 BMW 320i xdrive badly! I cant seem to get ANY generator to work.
> 
> Map: Road Map North America Next 2021-2
> VIN: WBA3C3C56EP661119
> THANK YOU!!


Latest is Road Map North America Next 2022-1. PM sent.


----------



## numas (Nov 21, 2021)

Hi Shawn
I need a Fsc code to update my *Road Map EUROPE Route
2016-1*

Thanks in advance


----------



## szurke (Apr 2, 2021)

Hi Shawn,

Could you help me with code for EVO EU Map 2021-3 please!
VIN WBAJD11070B199126 (NBTevo_P)

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

szurke said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you help me with code for EVO EU Map 2021-3 please!
> VIN WBAJD11070B199126 (NBTevo_P)
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## borblauw (Jan 3, 2022)

Hi, Shawn!
please help with lifetime FSC for Road Map Europe WEST NEXT 2022-1 - for 0S82064 ?

thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

borblauw said:


> Hi, Shawn!
> please help with lifetime FSC for Road Map Europe WEST NEXT 2022-1 - for 0S82064 ?
> 
> thanks a lot in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## Pedroama1 (Jan 4, 2022)

Hi Shawn,
I literally just joined the forum and if you can help me I would very much appreciate it, I have a Japanese import F20 2012 with NBT professional, after reading a lot I understand that to change the nbt from Japanese to Europe the UK to be precise, a bit of coding needs to be done including coding the VO to 812 and 853 in salapa options, then I have to do something with the fsc coded to get Europe maps to work in it together with a hdd clone of Europe maps..but also I need a SWT PATCHER V2 to get fsc codes back in the unit, just not sure how to go about all of this.. The other option is that I bought an NBT with euro maps in it but the Nav option though it was available the first time i plugged it, next time it greyed out and is no longer functionable. So reading about retrofits or changing nbts for whatever reason, it looks like i need to change the vin of the donor unit with the original car vin and get fsc codes to match that vin, not sure which one would be easier to do or how to go about it.... a novice to be honest but I have read a lot and manage to do the radio frequency change on the Japanese nbt and the vo code for language and region other wise a bit lost, thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Pedroama1 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I literally just joined the forum and if you can help me I would very much appreciate it, I have a Japanese import F20 2012 with NBT professional, after reading a lot I understand that to change the nbt from Japanese to Europe the UK to be precise, a bit of coding needs to be done including coding the VO to 812 and 853 in salapa options, then I have to do something with the fsc coded to get Europe maps to work in it together with a hdd clone of Europe maps..but also I need a SWT PATCHER V2 to get fsc codes back in the unit, just not sure how to go about all of this.. The other option is that I bought an NBT with euro maps in it but the Nav option though it was available the first time i plugged it, next time it greyed out and is no longer functionable. So reading about retrofits or changing nbts for whatever reason, it looks like i need to change the vin of the donor unit with the original car vin and get fsc codes to match that vin, not sure which one would be easier to do or how to go about it.... a novice to be honest but I have read a lot and manage to do the radio frequency change on the Japanese nbt and the vo code for language and region other wise a bit lost, thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## delltron382 (Dec 23, 2021)

Which version of Esys am I supposed to be using when upgrading my FSCs? I received all new FSCs but am a little confused on the process. Is there a complete write up on how to go about it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

delltron382 said:


> Which version of Esys am I supposed to be using when upgrading my FSCs? I received all new FSCs but am a little confused on the process. Is there a complete write up on how to go about it? Thanks in advance!


Use 3.27.1 or any newer version.


----------



## Pedroama1 (Jan 4, 2022)

HI Shawn, Ive tried using the USB with the file to veganize the retrofit CIC but is not doing anything, I plug the USB in and nothing, is there something wrong with my usb port or the software in the unit.. thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Pedroama1 said:


> HI Shawn, Ive tried using the USB with the file to veganize the retrofit CIC but is not doing anything, I plug the USB in and nothing, is there something wrong with my usb port or the software in the unit.. thanks


PM sent.


----------



## elcolibri (12 mo ago)

Hello @shawnsheridan
Would it be possible to generate fsc file for Road Map EUROPE EVO 2021-3 (or lifetime if possible) and Apple Car Play
NBTevo_X20511l
last VIN digits : VA53283
Many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

elcolibri said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan
> Would it be possible to generate fsc file for Road Map EUROPE EVO 2021-3 (or lifetime if possible) and Apple Car Play
> NBTevo_X20511l
> last VIN digits : VA53283
> Many thanks


PM sent.


----------



## elcolibri (12 mo ago)

Thank you for your answer and for Apple car play ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

elcolibri said:


> Thank you for your answer and for Apple car play ?


Its included with his Map Solution.


----------



## elcolibri (12 mo ago)

Thanks !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, good luck with it.


----------



## R3dd2wg (12 mo ago)

Hello @shawnsheridan , 

Looks like you are the person to ask.
Just bought a used X5 40e 2016 with NBT unit. Looking to find the best way to get a Lifetime FSC Code. I already have the North America Next maps needed.
Vin: 0S79285


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

R3dd2wg said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan ,
> 
> Looks like you are the person to ask.
> Just bought a used X5 40e 2016 with NBT unit. Looking to find the best way to get a Lifetime FSC Code. I already have the North America Next maps needed.
> Vin: 0S79285


PM sent.


----------



## Partch (12 mo ago)

Hello, i'm looking for a code for my 2016 F36 with NBTevo_M Europe EVO maps. Vin : G710914

Would you be able to help with this?

Many Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Partch said:


> Hello, i'm looking for a code for my 2016 F36 with NBTevo_M Europe EVO maps. Vin : G710914
> 
> Would you be able to help with this?
> 
> Many Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## X-Ander (Jul 24, 2018)

Hello @shawnsheridan , WBA11AK0407H65112 KAFAS4, repair fsc codes needed. Replaced camera KAFAS.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

X-Ander said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan , WBA11AK0407H65112 KAFAS4, repair fsc codes needed. Replaced camera KAFAS.


PM sent.


----------



## manishparganiha (12 mo ago)

Hi @shawnsheridan ,

I need FSC code for my F30. VIN: WBA8C770905C35461.
For Map INDIA EVO 2021.
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

manishparganiha said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan ,
> 
> I need FSC code for my F30. VIN: WBA8C770905C35461.
> For Map INDIA EVO 2021.
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## EagleX3 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi @shawnsheridan. 
I try to update BMW Road Map Europe Evo 2021-3 for my F25 2016. VIN: X4XWY594400K76528 
HU ask insert usb with correct activation code.
Could you help me generate FSC?
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

EagleX3 said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan.
> I try to update BMW Road Map Europe Evo 2021-3 for my F25 2016. VIN: X4XWY594400K76528
> HU ask insert usb with correct activation code.
> Could you help me generate FSC?
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## spoozen (12 mo ago)

Hello @shawnsheridan

I am trying to update to BMW Road Map Europe West Next 2022-1 for my F34 2013. My VIN is WBA3Y31090D345300
Could you may help me with the FSC code please?
Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spoozen said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan
> 
> I am trying to update to BMW Road Map Europe West Next 2022-1 for my F34 2013. My VIN is WBA3Y31090D345300
> Could you may help me with the FSC code please?
> Thanks a lot in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## modeller (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi @shawnsheridan 
I have tried and failed to self generate an FSC for my daughters Mini which is has NBT Evo E . 
Can you help generate an FSC for VIN WMWXN320803A71718 , Road Map Europe Evo 2021-3
Many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

modeller said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan
> I have tried and failed to self generate an FSC for my daughters Mini which is has NBT Evo E .
> Can you help generate an FSC for VIN WMWXN320803A71718 , Road Map Europe Evo 2021-3
> Many thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Christoff59 (12 mo ago)

I would like to find a free FSC code for Road Map Europe West Route 2022-1
System:EntryNav
VIN:WBAWZ510300M31991
If someone can help me


Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Christoff59 said:


> I would like to find a free FSC code for Road Map Europe West Route 2022-1
> System:EntryNav
> VIN:WBAWZ510300M31991
> If someone can help me
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## zgzos (12 mo ago)

Hola, actualmente he adquirido un BMW de 2ª mano fabricado en enero de 2013, los mapas son de esa fecha y no han sido actualizados (europe 101114013 road map europe move 2013) el caso es que he intentado actualizarlos descargando varios mapas y probando con el bmw cic generator fsc de jagaer y despues de probar con diferentes claves generadas de mil formas, ninguna activa la carga, todas estan mal. Ya pienso que pudieron haber cambiado la unidad al dueño anterior y no coincide con el vin, me esta volviendo loco, y ahora me pide el codigo de desbloqueo para la version de auto despues de 2 min y me bloquea el navegador. voy sin el. No sé si me podrías ayudar, es una cuestión de orgullo hacerlo funcionar. Gracias por adelantado. Por cierto mi vin es: f821698


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zgzos said:


> Hola, actualmente he adquirido un BMW de 2ª mano fabricado en enero de 2013, los mapas son de esa fecha y no han sido actualizados (europe 101114013 road map europe move 2013) el caso es que he intentado actualizarlos descargando varios mapas y probando con el bmw cic generator fsc de jagaer y despues de probar con diferentes claves generadas de mil formas, ninguna activa la carga, todas estan mal. Ya pienso que pudieron haber cambiado la unidad al dueño anterior y no coincide con el vin, me esta volviendo loco, y ahora me pide el codigo de desbloqueo para la version de auto despues de 2 min y me bloquea el navegador. voy sin el. No sé si me podrías ayudar, es una cuestión de orgullo hacerlo funcionar. Gracias por adelantado. Por cierto mi vin es: f821698


PM sent.


----------



## DarkEnd (11 mo ago)

Hello, 
first of all I want to thank you for your excellent work here!

Can you generate a FSC for me?

WBA5J71000GA69837
Map would be "road map europe next 2022-1".

Thanks
Stefan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DarkEnd said:


> Hello,
> first of all I want to thank you for your excellent work here!
> 
> Can you generate a FSC for me?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## AdamGB (11 mo ago)

Hi @shawnsheridan.

Could you please generate an FSC for me please?

VIN: WBA4G12080G498355
Map would be the latest Europe EVO please!

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AdamGB said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan.
> 
> Could you please generate an FSC for me please?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## CTH6 (Oct 8, 2012)

@shawnsheridan could you generate a lifetime FSC for NA EVO 2021-2
WBA1J7C51GV360387
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CTH6 said:


> @shawnsheridan could you generate a lifetime FSC for NA EVO 2021-2
> WBA1J7C51GV360387
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## sunbird668 (11 mo ago)

@shawnsheridan Could you kindly generate a lifetime FSC and a 2022 West Europa map download link to me.
WBA2D72000P786910
Old map: Road Map Europe Route 2015-1
Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sunbird668 said:


> @shawnsheridan Could you kindly generate a lifetime FSC and a 2022 West Europa map download link to me.
> WBA2D72000P786910
> Old map: Road Map Europe Route 2015-1
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## stifii (11 mo ago)

Hi @shawnsheridan,
Could you generate an FSC for me please?
Model: G30
VIN: WBAJC51080G95079
Map the latest Europe EVO please!

Thank You very much.


----------



## xcqckng (Jan 2, 2022)

Hi @shawnsheridan.

Could you please generate an FSC for me please?

2016 F45

VIN: WBA2A32040V462243

Road Map Southeast Asia ROUTE 2022

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stifii said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan,
> Could you generate an FSC for me please?
> Model: G30
> VIN: WBAJC51080G950795
> ...





xcqckng said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan.
> 
> Could you please generate an FSC for me please?
> 
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## gast40 (11 mo ago)

Hi @shawnsheridan , 
could you please generate an FSC for me please?
I would also like to activate carplay. Is there a way I could do that on my own?

2018 f36 with ID6
VIN BH74568
Road Map Europe EVO the latest please

Thank you in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gast40 said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan ,
> could you please generate an FSC for me please?
> I would also like to activate carplay. Is there a way I could do that on my own?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## wickerman77 (Jul 26, 2021)

Hi @shawnsheridan,
I have a 2017 G30 and after a recent idrive update (NBTevo_Y*, EUROPE EVO 2021-2) at the dealer, the navigation icon is showing "loading" status (carplay activated via usb file).
Could you help with advising on restoring it to OEM state (with FSC repair pack or ...)?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jb2005 (Apr 7, 2018)

wickerman77 said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan,
> I have a 2017 G30 (G580858) and after a recent idrive update (NBTevo_Y*, EUROPE EVO 2021-2) at the dealer, the navigation icon is showing "loading" status (carplay activated via usb file).
> Could you help with advising on restoring it to OEM state (with FSC repair pack or ...)?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I can also help you if you need. Just sent a PM.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wickerman77 said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan,
> I have a 2017 G30 (G580858) and after a recent idrive update (NBTevo_Y*, EUROPE EVO 2021-2) at the dealer, the navigation icon is showing "loading" status (carplay activated via usb file).
> Could you help with advising on restoring it to OEM state (with FSC repair pack or ...)?
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## Tony87 (Oct 18, 2021)

Hello, I changed the CIC on my F10, I virginized in ftp the new cic, entered the VIN in the new cic.
I bought an fsc repair kit, when I insert them with e-sys they always remain "rejected"...I don't understand.

In comfort mode I have error: job failed with negative response error: code: RoutineControl returned negative response description: service Routine Control Verify Certificate returned positive response with with negative result status = INVALID_RESPONSE; LinkName: HU_CIC_63_ETHERNET severity: ERROR

in expert mode I have error: --> StoreFSC RoutineResult: OK <-- okay --> CheckFSC RoutineResult: FSCS_CERT_CHECK_FAILURE <-- Error --> StoreFSCert RoutineResult: OK <-- okay --> CheckFSCert <-- Error: SWT diagnosis for ECU "[BaseVariant=HU_CIC, DiagAddress=63]" failed! [C057] -MessageID is used multiple times, so MessageText may be ambiguous-the result contains an error [370] 

Sorry for the long text... if anyone has a solution to help me. thank you very much


----------



## florbalky (11 mo ago)

Hi, @shawnsheridan, as everybody, could you please generate code for me? I tried but none of codes worked  
f31 2014
vin: F831796
Road map europe west next 2022-1

I appreciate your help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

florbalky said:


> Hi, @shawnsheridan, as everybody, could you please generate code for me? I tried but none of codes worked
> f31 2014
> vin: F831796
> Road map europe west next 2022-1
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## qevalla (11 mo ago)

Hello @shawnsheridan, Im interested for FSC sli codes for a F16 2016 with KAFAS2. Is it possible?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

qevalla said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan, Im interested for FSC sli codes for a F16 2016 with KAFAS2. Is it possible?


PM sent.


----------



## Naitsirk1997 (11 mo ago)

HI @shawnsheridan , might be asking a dumb question but would it be possible for you to generate a lifetime fsc code for me? Vin WBAUY310X0F266145, old map Road Map Europe motion 2011, and if possible cause I can't find it anywhere a link to the latest Europe motion map


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Naitsirk1997 said:


> HI @shawnsheridan , might be asking a dumb question but would it be possible for you to generate a lifetime fsc code for me? Vin WBAUY310X0F266145, old map Road Map Europe motion 2011, and if possible cause I can't find it anywhere a link to the latest Europe motion map


PM sent.


----------



## NormS (11 mo ago)

Hi there, after an FSC please to install Europe West NEXT 2022-1 map update. VIN is G540514. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NormS said:


> Hi there, after an FSC please to install Europe West NEXT 2022-1 map update. VIN is G540514. Many thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## jasa004 (Jun 19, 2020)

Hello. FSC please for Europe Way lifetime, NBT EVO ID6
VIN: B232096

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bony.raider said:


> Hello Shawn!
> Please help me with FSC code
> VIN: 2E34137
> Road Map EUROPE EVO 2021-3
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## sutyagin (Sep 14, 2020)

Can you help with latest maps and lifetime fsc code
Europe
GD99383


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sutyagin said:


> Can you help with latest maps and lifetime fsc code
> Europe
> GD99383


PM sent.


----------



## sp2023 (9 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn, I am new to this and would like to use Road Europe EVO 2022-1 on my 6 GT. As far as I understand I need a FSC code/file?
VIN: BK91367
Software version: NBTevo_X20511I

Is there anything special I need to consider?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sp2023 said:


> Hi Shawn, I am new to this and would like to use Road Europe EVO 2022-1 on my 6 GT. As far as I understand I need a FSC code/file?
> VIN: BK91367
> Software version: NBTevo_X20511I
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## sutyagin (Sep 14, 2020)

hi
Can you please help with FSC code for maps update
VIN GD99383
sw version NBTEVO_S19322l


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sutyagin said:


> hi
> Can you please help with FSC code for maps update
> VIN GD99383
> sw version NBTEVO_S19322l


PM sent.


----------



## mistersafety (9 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn,

Another newbie here. I have a BMW Mini with an EVO unit looking to upgrade from a 2016 map. Can you please point me in the right direction? I paid a website for an FSC number but never received anything so currently trying to get my money back via PayPal. 

many thanks
Dave


----------



## Drakion (9 mo ago)

Hi Shawn,

Can you help with an FSC code please? VIN: D274063 version: Road Map Europe West NBT 2022-2

Many thanks,
Alex.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mistersafety said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Another newbie here. I have a BMW Mini with an EVO unit looking to upgrade from a 2016 map. Can you please point me in the right direction? I paid a website for an FSC number but never received anything so currently trying to get my money back via PayPal.
> 
> ...





Drakion said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you help with an FSC code please? VIN: D274063 version: Road Map Europe West NBT 2022-2
> 
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## mimo34 (9 mo ago)

Hi Shawn,
I would like to use Road Europe EVO 2022-1 on my Mini Countryman F60.
I think I need a FSC file.
Can you help me to get lifetime fsc code/file ?

VIN: WMWYS310003E74476
Software version: NBTevo_M17365I

Thank you in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mimo34 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I would like to use Road Europe EVO 2022-1 on my Mini Countryman F60.
> I think I need a FSC file.
> Can you help me to get lifetime fsc code/file ?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Skeletaz (9 mo ago)

Hello Shawn,

Can you help with an lifetime FSC code please? VIN: C724387
Version: Road Map Europe PREMIUM East 2022-1 CiC

Many thanks,
Skeletaz


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Skeletaz said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Can you help with an lifetime FSC code please? VIN: C724387
> Version: Road Map Europe PREMIUM East 2022-1 CiC
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Maex22 (9 mo ago)

Hello Shawn, 

Can you help with an Lifetime FSC code please? VIN: V794279
Version: Road Map Europe West Route 2022-2

Many thanks in advance! Much appreciated. 

Michael


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Maex22 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Can you help with an Lifetime FSC code please? VIN: V794279
> Version: Road Map Europe West Route 2022-2
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## X3f2530d (9 mo ago)

Sorry double post


----------



## X3f2530d (9 mo ago)

@shawnsheridan
Have to say what a fantastic job you are doing to help everyone - unreal commitment!
Could I trouble you to provide me with getting the FSC code for the map update for my X3 F25:

VIN last 7 digits: 0B53912
System: NBT_D12505I
Current Map Version: Road Map Europe Next 2013
Downloaded Version: Road Map Europe West Next 2022-2


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

X3f2530d said:


> @shawnsheridan
> Have to say what a fantastic job you are doing to help everyone - unreal commitment!
> Could I trouble you to provide me with getting the FSC code for the map update for my X3 F25:
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## nick_7986 (9 mo ago)

Hi Shawn, could i have a FSC code for a map update please...

VIN last 7 digits: BN74975
System: NBTevo _O181841
Current Map Version: Road Map Europe EVO 2018-2
Downloaded Version: Road Map Europe EVO 2022-1

Thanks!

Nick


----------



## Artur13 (8 mo ago)

Hi Shawn, could I have a FSC code for a map update.

VIN last 7 digits: GL85700
System: NBT_L15184A
Road Map EUROPE EAST NEXT 2022-1


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Artur13 said:


> Hi Shawn, could I have a FSC code for a map update.
> 
> VIN last 7 digits: GL85700
> System: NBT_L15184A
> Road Map EUROPE EAST NEXT 2022-1


PM sent.


----------



## tjens7 (8 mo ago)

Could someone help me get the code for 2017 x5 (F15) NBT Evo North America Maps 2022-1 and FSC activation code:
VIN: 0X82546

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tjens7 said:


> Could someone help me get the code for 2017 x5 (F15) NBT Evo North America Maps 2022-1 and FSC activation code:
> VIN: 0X82546
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## zuber (9 mo ago)

I am looking for FSC codes for:
AppID 318 (13E) - WWA (Wrong Way Assist)
AppID 318 (13F) - Front Collision Warning (FCW)
AppID 321 (141) - Lane Departure Warning (LDW)
VIN:NA43975

Shawn or anyone could you help with it?
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zuber said:


> I am looking for FSC codes for:
> AppID 318 (13E) - WWA (Wrong Way Assist)
> AppID 318 (13F) - Front Collision Warning (FCW)
> AppID 321 (141) - Lane Departure Warning (LDW)
> ...


No, these cannot be ordered.


----------



## zuber (9 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, these cannot be ordered.


Thanks.

Edit: Is there any way to enable these other than FSC codes? I have got SLI working (VO Coded) but these three WWA, FCW and LDW do not work. There are only "----" displayed in the panel.


----------



## cmps (8 mo ago)

Hi!
I need help with my F10 2015 vin g221331 and FSC activation code for Road Map EUROPE WEST Route 2022-2 which I guess are the right maps for my car.
Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zuber said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Edit: Is there any way to enable these other than FSC codes? I have got SLI working (VO Coded) but these three WWA, FCW and LDW do not work. There are only "----" displayed in the panel.


No other way.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cmps said:


> Hi!
> I need help with my F10 2015 vin g221331 and FSC activation code for Road Map EUROPE WEST Route 2022-2 which I guess are the right maps for my car.
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## Buzby31 (8 mo ago)

Hi, could I have a FSC code for a map update.

VIN last 7 digits: DV06020
BMW Navigation Road Map Europe West PREMIUM 2022-1
thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Buzby31 said:


> Hi, could I have a FSC code for a map update.
> 
> VIN last 7 digits: DV06020
> BMW Navigation Road Map Europe West PREMIUM 2022-1
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## pol19 (8 mo ago)

Hi, could I have a FSC code for a map update.

VIN last 7 digits: ED59225
BMW Navigation Road Map EUROPE Way 2022-2
thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pol19 said:


> Hi, could I have a FSC code for a map update.
> 
> VIN last 7 digits: ED59225
> BMW Navigation Road Map EUROPE Way 2022-2
> thanks


ONLY option for WAY Map update is official OEM FSC Code from BMW AG for your VIN.


----------



## deividzz (8 mo ago)

Could I have a FSC code for a map update?
VIN: G707555 
Current Map: Road Map EUROPE Route 2016-1


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

deividzz said:


> Could I have a FSC code for a map update?
> VIN: G707555
> Current Map: Road Map EUROPE Route 2016-1


PM sent.


----------



## rayscott6810 (8 mo ago)

Could I have a FSC code for a map update?
VIN: F870574
Current Map: Road Map EUROPE Route 2014-1


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rayscott6810 said:


> Could I have a FSC code for a map update?
> VIN: F870574
> Current Map: Road Map EUROPE Route 2014-1


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

...


----------



## RainyTree (8 mo ago)

Looking for map update FSC code


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RainyTree said:


> Could I so kindly request a FSC code for my car:
> 
> VIN (last 7 digits): T914779
> System: NBT_L15184A
> Current map: Road Map EUROPE Next 2014-1


PM sent.


----------



## acrid0301 (8 mo ago)

Hi Shawn,

Would you mind sending FSC code for my son car please? I appreciate your help. Thanks!

VIN (last 7 digits): NR93096
System: NBT_L15184A
Current map: Road Map North America Next 2014-1


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

acrid0301 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Would you mind sending FSC code for my son car please? I appreciate your help. Thanks!
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## 99JamesBond (8 mo ago)

Can I still acquire a FSC code for my boat:

VIN (last 7 digits): C808287
System: CIC
Current map: Road Map North America 2011
Map installing: North America Premium 2020


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

99JamesBond said:


> Can I still acquire a FSC code for my boat:
> 
> VIN (last 7 digits): C808287
> System: CIC
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Mobonez (Dec 3, 2021)

Hi Shawn,

could you please pm me with information on how to secure an fsc code for not evo id6 maps update.
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mobonez said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> could you please pm me with information on how to secure an fsc code for not evo id6 maps update.
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## bimmerboy01 (8 mo ago)

Hi Shawn, 
Could i have a FSC code for a map update?

BMW F32
VIN last 7 digits: K353399
System: NBTevo_E15413A
Current Map Version: Road Map Europe EVO 2018-4
Update: Road Map Europe EVO 2022-1

Cheers!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bimmerboy01 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could i have a FSC code for a map update?
> 
> BMW F32
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## jimbo1966 (7 mo ago)

Hi @shawnsheridan 

I would really appreciate it if you could help me out with an FSC code

VIN last 7 digits:K826775

Information I get from the navigation version is...
EUROPA
BMW Group
101151.3.412
Current Map: Road Map Europe Route 2016-1
RL_EntryNav_Nav_I16293A

Many Thanks
Jim


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jimbo1966 said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan
> 
> I would really appreciate it if you could help me out with an FSC code
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## mennor12 (7 mo ago)

Hi Shawn, @shawnsheridan 
Could i have a FSC code for a map update?

BMW F21
VIN last 7 digits: J186975
System: NBT_L15184A
Current Map Version: Road Map Europe Next 2019-1
Update: Road Map Europe West Next 2022-2 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mennor12 said:


> Hi Shawn, @shawnsheridan
> Could i have a FSC code for a map update?
> 
> BMW F21
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Dudley_Dooper (7 mo ago)

Could I kindly request a FSC code for a map update?

BMW Mini Countryman R60
*VIN last 7 digits: 
System*: 101114013
*Current Map Version*: Road Map Europe Move 2013
*Update*: Road Map Europe West Move 2021

Thank you very much in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dudley_Dooper said:


> Could I kindly request a FSC code for a map update?
> 
> BMW Mini Countryman R60
> *VIN last 7 digits:
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## speedkill (7 mo ago)

Hello,

Could you please help me with a FSC?

CURRENT MAP VERSION: Road Map Europe Next 2018-1
MAP: Road Map Europe Next 2022-2 (West)
CAR: BMW 5 F10 (2016)
VIN: WBA5E51040G200130

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

speedkill said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please help me with a FSC?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## icen (7 mo ago)

Hello,

Could you please help me with a FSC?

CURRENT MAP VERSION: Road Map Europe Move 2013
MAP: Road Map Europe West Move 2021 (West)
CAR: BMW X3 F21 (2013)
VIN:

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

icen said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please help me with a FSC?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## gawsneakerz (7 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn,

Can you help me out with a FSC code for EntryNAV?
Current MAP: EUROPE 2017-1
MAP: EUROPE West Route 2022-2
Car: F20 LCI
VIN: P762236

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ukash said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I would really appreciate it if you could help me with FSC code and suitable map update.
> I only need a map for uk but searching through the forums I notice now the maps are split in two, East and West.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## allenhu0709 (6 mo ago)

hello,

I’m wondering how people selling map updates on the web can provide fsc codes via vin number, 
my map was badly out of date so I wanted to update mine too, I really didn’t understand how to grab the file from the car and I also didn’t have the cable. And I also didnt understand how the fsc/update sellers can generate Fsc just using vin. can anyone help explain how to generate the fav file from vin or the fsc code? Really appreciate it!
sorry if my english is bad. And sorry I’m new here so I really don’t know how to send a pm.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

allenhu0709 said:


> hello,
> 
> I’m wondering how people selling map updates on the web can provide fsc codes via vin number,
> my map was badly out of date so I wanted to update mine too, I really didn’t understand how to grab the file from the car and I also didn’t have the cable. And I also didnt understand how the fsc/update sellers can generate Fsc just using vin. can anyone help explain how to generate the fav file from vin or the fsc code? Really appreciate it!
> sorry if my english is bad. And sorry I’m new here so I really don’t know how to send a pm.


PM sent.


----------



## smalkais (6 mo ago)

Hello Everyone . 
I have a F30 2014 with Entrynav. VIN F281933
Is there a way to get FSC code AppID 199 (0XC7) and AppID 156 (0x9C) without dealer?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

smalkais said:


> Hello Everyone .
> I have a F30 2014 with Entrynav. VIN F281933
> Is there a way to get FSC code AppID 199 (0XC7) and AppID 156 (0x9C) without dealer?
> Thanks for the help.


No. Only map FSC Code can be generated. You cannot generate Voice Control and BMW Apps FSC Codes.


----------



## smalkais (6 mo ago)

Thank you for the quick reply.


----------



## martin.yankov (6 mo ago)

Hi can someone help me please looking for FSC code Europe 2022 Vin DN13837 F10. Thank you !


----------



## martin.yankov (6 mo ago)

martin.yankov said:


> Hi can someone help me please looking for FSC code Europe 2022 Vin DN13837 F10. Thank you !


Car: F10

VIN (last 7 digits): DN13837
New Map: Europe West NEXT 2022-2


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

martin.yankov said:


> Hi can someone help me please looking for FSC code Europe 2022 Vin DN13837 F10. Thank you !





martin.yankov said:


> Car: F10
> 
> VIN (last 7 digits): DN13837
> New Map: Europe West NEXT 2022-2


PM sent.


----------



## phoenix198730 (6 mo ago)

Hi shawnsheridan, Just checking i have a BMW i3 with Road Map EUROPE Next 2014-2 and live in the UK i seen the last map version is 2019-1 for my car will the Road Map Europe NEXT West 2022-2 work for my car?

I have used an FSC generator for VIN: V247516 and got a code out: C2VUJC446QFCGAFJAD7Q

I have a 2014 BMW i3 with NBT.

thank you in advance.


----------



## phoenix198730 (6 mo ago)

martin.yankov said:


> Car: F10
> 
> VIN (last 7 digits): DN13837
> New Map: Europe West NEXT 2022-2


Hi mate will that map have the UK on it? if so i know i can just update straight from my 2014 map to this


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

phoenix198730 said:


> Hi shawnsheridan, Just checking i have a BMW i3 with Road Map EUROPE Next 2014-2 and live in the UK i seen the last map version is 2019-1 for my car will the Road Map Europe NEXT West 2022-2 work for my car?





phoenix198730 said:


> Hi mate will that map have the UK on it? if so i know i can just update straight from my 2014 map to this


Yes, Europe NEXT West covers U.K., and you can jump straight to 2022-2 version.


----------



## phoenix198730 (6 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, Europe NEXT West covers U.K., and you can jump straight to 2022-2 version.


Thank you so much for your help!

could you help with FSC code for VIN: V247516 ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

phoenix198730 said:


> Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> could you help with FSC code for VIN: V247516 ?


PM sent.


----------



## sxcorporation2 (6 mo ago)

Hi Shawn,
If possible I need the fsc code to activate CarPlay on 2020 BMW i3. NBT_EVO_Y, VIN 7H32500.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sxcorporation2 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> If possible I need the fsc code to activate CarPlay on 2020 BMW i3. NBT_EVO_Y, VIN 7H32500.


PM sent.


----------



## branko00 (6 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn!

Can you help with FSC code for:
Current MAP: EUROPE 2013-2
MAP: Europe East NEXT 2022-1
Car: F20 2013
Nav: NBT_L15184A
VIN: WBA1A11040E926990

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

branko00 said:


> Hi Shawn!
> 
> Can you help with FSC code for:
> Current MAP: EUROPE 2013-2
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## purecom (6 mo ago)

Dear Shawn,
Can you help with FSC code for:
Current MAP: EUROPE EVO 2019-2
MAP: EUROPE EVO 2022-1
Car: G30 2016
Nav: NBTevo_Y21432J
VIN: GJ35521
Is it possible to activate carplay?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

purecom said:


> Dear Shawn,
> Can you help with FSC code for:
> Current MAP: EUROPE EVO 2019-2
> MAP: EUROPE EVO 2022-1
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## flex81 (6 mo ago)

Hi Shawn

I would really appreciate it if you could help me with FSC code for NBT EVO ID5

Current MAP: EUROPE EVO 2017-1
MAP: EUROPE EVO 2022-1
Car: F15 (x5 2017)
VIN: 0J68933


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

flex81 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> I would really appreciate it if you could help me with FSC code for NBT EVO ID5
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Stevephilp22 (5 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi @shawnsheridan can I get some help with restoring my OEM 009C apps please?
Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Stevephilp22 said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan can I get some help with restoring my OEM 009C apps please?
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## Bamberg (5 mo ago)

Hi Shawn, 
can you help with FSC code for:
X1 F48
Current Map: Road Map EUROPE Route 2016-2
EntryNav
VIN: 5G30815
New Map: EUROPE WEST Route 2022-2

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bamberg said:


> Hi Shawn,
> can you help with FSC code for:
> X1 F48
> Current Map: Road Map EUROPE Route 2016-2
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## bmcdanold (5 mo ago)

@shawnsheridan After reading through countless posts here, you look to be the expert for all things CIC / FSC related. I'm working to replace a failing CIC in a 2010 E70. Current CIC reboots once or twice at the beginning of each drive cycle and then seems fine after that. I have a supposedly good used replacement out of a 2010 E71 I'm hoping to swap in. I've found plenty of retrofit guides but fewer repair / replacement guides. Any chance you'd be willing to PM me some advice on the correct steps? My only goal is to replace the unit with another and re-activate existing functions. I've done basic coding through NCS expert in the past for a trailer hitch retrofit. Long ago I worked for the dealer and used ISTA-D/P and for that matter DIS and Progman. I have a K+DCAN cable and an ethernet to OBD cable. I feel like my steps should be as follows. Steps with an * are ones I'm having trouble figuring out how to do. Any assistance you'd be willing to offer would be appreciated.

Pull FSC codes from existing CIC unit*
Install replacement CIC to vehicle
Code replacement CIC to vehicle
Change VIN assignment in replacement CIC*
Install FSC codes to replacement CIC*


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmcdanold said:


> @shawnsheridan After reading through countless posts here, you look to be the expert for all things CIC / FSC related. I'm working to replace a failing CIC in a 2010 E70. Current CIC reboots once or twice at the beginning of each drive cycle and then seems fine after that. I have a supposedly good used replacement out of a 2010 E71 I'm hoping to swap in. I've found plenty of retrofit guides but fewer repair / replacement guides. Any chance you'd be willing to PM me some advice on the correct steps? My only goal is to replace the unit with another and re-activate existing functions. I've done basic coding through NCS expert in the past for a trailer hitch retrofit. Long ago I worked for the dealer and used ISTA-D/P and for that matter DIS and Progman. I have a K+DCAN cable and an ethernet to OBD cable. I feel like my steps should be as follows. Steps with an * are ones I'm having trouble figuring out how to do. Any assistance you'd be willing to offer would be appreciated.
> 
> Pull FSC codes from existing CIC unit*
> Install replacement CIC to vehicle
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Jovial 34 (5 mo ago)

Hello to all! I am new on this..
I need to instal map of Europe Next 2022 on BMW f15 2015
I need a Fsc code to instal!
VIN WBAKS810300M51145
Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jovial 34 said:


> Hello to all! I am new on this..
> I need to instal map of Europe Next 2022 on BMW f15 2015
> I need a Fsc code to instal!
> VIN WBAKS810300M51145
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## marin_57 (Feb 22, 2021)

Hi Shawn,
can you help with Carplay Activation on a 2018 F36 4 series?
I have the Widescreen Navigation and Wifi Hotspot Option.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marin_57 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> can you help with Carplay Activation on a 2018 F36 4 series?
> I have the Widescreen Navigation and Wifi Hotspot Option.
> Thank you in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## reddevil1 (5 mo ago)

Hi Shawn, first of all, you are the man!

Could you help me with FSC code for my car:
F20 2016 LCI ID4
Europe EVO 2022-1


Thank you very much! Much appreciated!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

reddevil1 said:


> Hi Shawn, first of all, you are the man!
> 
> Could you help me with FSC code for my car:
> F20 2016 LCI ID4
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## spider1400 (Feb 7, 2021)

After retrofitting Kafas2 at my F25 LCI i am looking for the FSC of BE BF and 7E!
In the Kafas2 where no donor FSC 
Peter


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spider1400 said:


> After retrofitting Kafas2 at my F25 LCI i am looking for the FSC of BE BF and 7E!
> In the Kafas2 where no donor FSC
> Peter


PM sent.


----------



## joerney (5 mo ago)

Hi @shawnsheridan, I'm looking to upgrade maps and activate carplay on my F15 X5. Currently running Road Map EUROPE EVO 2017-2 on an NBTevo_K. Can you help me out?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

joerney said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan, I'm looking to upgrade maps and activate carplay on my F15 X5. Currently running Road Map EUROPE EVO 2017-2 on an NBTevo_K. Can you help me out?


PM sent.


----------



## kevinho040 (4 mo ago)

Hallo @shawnsheridan is dit mogelijk voor een BMW F40 2021? 

Ik wil de kaarten bijwerken en misschien opties zoals autospel activeren. 

Thanks! (j)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kevinho040 said:


> Hallo @shawnsheridan is dit mogelijk voor een BMW F40 2021?
> 
> Ik wil de kaarten bijwerken en misschien opties zoals autospel activeren.
> 
> Thanks! (j)


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

scherrenburg said:


> Hi, can you help me with a FSC
> 
> BMW X1 f48
> VIN: EE27614
> ...


The ONLY option for WAY Map Update is OEM Map FSC Code issued by BMW AG for your VIN.


----------



## FranEven (2 mo ago)

Hi Shawn,could not write the post on the BIMMERPOST forum, so I am writing here...would it be possible for you to help me with an FSC code...

BMW 3 series (2016), f30
VIN: WBA8C31000K771053
Current Map: Road Map EUROPE Route 2016 - 1
Downloaded Map: Road Map EUROPE WEST Route 2022-2-001

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FranEven said:


> Hi Shawn,could not write the post on the BIMMERPOST forum, so I am writing here...would it be possible for you to help me with an FSC code...
> 
> BMW 3 series (2016), f30
> VIN: WBA8C31000K771053
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Mardjori (Mar 19, 2021)

Hi, can you help me with a FSC
Premium Europe East
VIN: WBAFW110X0C639186


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mardjori said:


> Hi, can you help me with a FSC
> Premium Europe East
> VIN: WBAFW110X0C639186


PM sent.


----------



## toivonen14 (2 mo ago)

Hi can you make me fsc
*Road Maps Europe NEXT West 2023-1*
Vin: WBY1Z41050VZ77782


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

toivonen14 said:


> Hi can you make me fsc
> *Road Maps Europe NEXT West 2023-1*
> Vin: WBY1Z41050VZ77782


PM sent.


----------



## BM2017 (1 mo ago)

Hi dear 
*shawnsheridan*
can you make me fsc
Downloaded Map :CHINA(HONGKONG MACAO)EVO2022-2 
Current Map :CHINA(HONGKONG MACAO)EVO2017-1
Vin: 0V14643
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

BM2017 said:


> Hi dear
> *shawnsheridan*
> can you make me fsc
> Downloaded Map :CHINA(HONGKONG MACAO)EVO2022-2
> ...


PM sent info


----------



## Gold55 (1 mo ago)

Hi dear, can you help me with a FSC
Europe East ROUTE 2023-1
WBA2C71030V926805


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Gold55 said:


> Hi dear, can you help me with a FSC
> Europe East ROUTE 2023-1
> WBA2C71030V926805


PM sent.


----------



## jensnexus6p (9 d ago)

Hi,

I'm looking for FSC for my Mini Countryman.
Europe West Move 2022
WMWZC51070WK73408

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jensnexus6p said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for FSC for my Mini Countryman.
> Europe West Move 2022
> ...


PM sent.


----------

